# Mal wieder nette Hetze im KSTA / Eifgental etc.



## crasher1973 (12. November 2008)

Ach wie das schön, da schlägt man zum Frühstück die Online-Ausgabe des Kölner Stadtanzeigers auf und dann so ein Artikel. Es ist doch jedes Mal schön wenn wieder dermaßen unsachlich über uns _Crossfahrer_ berichtet wird. Jetzt weiss auch der letzte pflichtbewusste Wanderer das es seine Pflicht ist uns zu Rede zu stellen. Für mich stellt sich jetzt aber auch die Frage, was haben diese selbsternannten Umweltschützer denn auf diesen so schützenswerten Wegen zu suchen? Nach meiner Auffassung ist in NRW ein "fester" Weg entweder für Alle gesperrt oder ich darf da auch biken. 

Um jetzt aber wieder zur Sachlichkeit zu Rück zu kehren, habt ihr irgendwelche sinnvollen Vorschläge was man gegen die drohenden Gefahren bezüglich Einschränkungen unternehmen kann und wie wir unsere Lobbyarbeit rund um Burscheid verbessern können? Wäre vielleicht ein Leserbrief sinnvoll?

Stephan


----------



## Bagatellschaden (12. November 2008)

crasher1973 schrieb:


> Ach wie das schön, da schlägt man zum Frühstück die Online-Ausgabe des Kölner Stadtanzeigers auf und dann so ein Artikel.
> [...]
> Wäre vielleicht ein Leserbrief sinnvoll?



Einen (womöglich noch nicht mal veröffentlichten) Brief würde die Redaktion oder der Leser nicht ernst nehmen. 
Anderer Vorschlag: Wir, die Biker, laden die Redaktion zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt ein. Auch beim KSTA wird es Redakteure geben, die nicht gleich vom Rad fallen. Wenn sie darauf eingehen, haben wir die Chance, eine Meinungsumkehr herbeizuführen. 
Wenn sie nicht darauf eingehen, sprechen wir ihnen in einem offenen Brief die Fähigkeit zu sauberem Journalismus ab, der immer auch die Befragung aller Seiten vorsieht. Irgendwelche Kanäle zur Veröffentlichung wird DIMB oder MTBvD schon haben. 
So oder so müssen wir darauf hinweisen, dass die MTBler eigene Regeln - wenn auch unscharfe - formuliert haben und auch wir das Fahren abseits von Wegen nicht gutheißen. Sollten MTBler wirklich Anlagen zerstört haben, so ist unsererseits klarzustellen, dass solche Vandalen auch unsererseits geächtet sind.
Vielleicht kann die DIMB mal den Fair-On-Trails-Flyer und die Trail-Rules an die Redaktion faxen?

Just my two Cents
Claus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (12. November 2008)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Einen (womöglich noch nicht mal veröffentlichten) Brief würde die Redaktion oder der Leser nicht ernst nehmen.
> Anderer Vorschlag: Wir, die Biker, laden die Redaktion zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt ein. Auch beim KSTA wird es Redakteure geben, die nicht gleich vom Rad fallen. Wenn sie darauf eingehen, haben wir die Chance, eine Meinungsumkehr herbeizuführen.
> Wenn sie nicht darauf eingehen, sprechen wir ihnen in einem offenen Brief die Fähigkeit zu sauberem Journalismus ab, der immer auch die Befragung aller Seiten vorsieht. *Irgendwelche Kanäle zur Veröffentlichung wird DIMB oder MTBvD schon haben. *
> So oder so müssen wir darauf hinweisen, dass die MTBler eigene Regeln - wenn auch unscharfe - formuliert haben und auch wir das Fahren abseits von Wegen nicht gutheißen. Sollten MTBler wirklich Anlagen zerstört haben, so ist unsererseits klarzustellen, dass solche Vandalen auch unsererseits geächtet sind.
> ...



Das muss von oben kommen.

Habe dazu gestern den endlich fertiggestellten 32-seitigen Leitfaden "Angebote statt Verbote!" für Sponsoren und Kommunen an den Regierungspräsidenten, die beiden Landräte des Rheinisch-Bergischen und Oberbergischen Kreises, die 21 Bürgermeister, Geschäftsführer der BAV, Naturarena und Regionalen 2010 versandt.

Dieses Leitfaden stellt u.a. das Pilotprojekt für das Bergische Land mit seinen Hintergründen, Daten und Fakten zum Mountainbikesport und zum MTBvD vor.


----------



## goegolo (12. November 2008)

Eventuell hilft eine Beschwerde beim Deutschen Presserat wegen tendenziöser Berichterstattung. Dazu hier mehr im Pressekodex: http://www.presserat.de/Pressekodex.8.0.html.


----------



## on any sunday (12. November 2008)

Wo ist da die Hetze? Es stimmt doch, das rund um die Eifgenburg 
Tiefbegabte am buddeln sind und mit Leuten nicht nur verbale Tiefschläge ausgetauscht haben. Das Mountainbiker, die dort schon seit Ewigkeiten  fahren, mit solchen Deppen in einen Topf geschmissen werden und auch die Konsequenzen tragen müssen, das ist das eigentliche Ärgerniss.


----------



## juchhu (12. November 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wo ist da die Hetze? Es stimmt doch, das rund um die Eifgenburg
> Tiefbegabte am buddeln sind und mit Leuten nicht nur verbale Tiefschläge ausgetauscht haben. *Das Mountainbiker, die dort schon seit Ewigkeiten  fahren, mit solchen Deppen in einen Topf geschmissen werden und auch die Konequenzen tragen müssen, das ist das eigentliche Ärgerniss.*



Korrekt, genau das ist das Problem. 3 von 100 prägen ein negatives Image. Die Restlichen fahren völlig unauffällig, werden dann aber durch zukünftige Verbote eingeschränkt, deren Erlass durch negative, rücksichtslose Handlungen dieser 3 verursacht wurden.


----------



## go-ridin' (12. November 2008)

Gegen Hetze hilft nur AufklÃ¤rung! 



goegolo schrieb:


> Eventuell hilft eine Beschwerde beim Deutschen Presserat wegen tendenziÃ¶ser Berichterstattung.



Hm, meistens werden gescholtene Hunde noch bissiger.  WÃ¼rde eher versuchen, Ã¼ber kommunale Kontakte (StadtrÃ¤te etc.) in den Dialog zu treten und in den Fraktionen ein offenes Ohr zu finden. Das direkte GesprÃ¤ch Ã¼ber die BedÃ¼rfnisse der Biker, die (verfehlte) Wirkung von Verboten und sicher auch Ã¼ber die tatsÃ¤chlichen VorfÃ¤lle kÃ¶nnte einem Miteinander zutrÃ¤glich sein. 



			
				Bagatellschaden schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sie nicht darauf eingehen, sprechen wir ihnen in einem offenen Brief die FÃ¤higkeit zu sauberem Journalismus ab, der immer auch die Befragung aller Seiten vorsieht.



Leider zeigt die Erfahrung (z. B. in der Pfalz im letzten Jahr: Hetze gegen Biker und sogar zusammenhanglose Darstellung eines offenen Briefes der DIMB), dass der "geneigte" Redakteur sich durch derlei "DrohgebÃ¤rden" Ã¼berhaupt nicht beeindrucken lÃ¤sst. Ganz im Gegenteil, er sucht noch eher nach AnknÃ¼pfungspunkten, um uns Biker schlecht dastehen zu lassen. 



			
				Bagatellschaden schrieb:
			
		

> So oder so mÃ¼ssen wir darauf hinweisen, dass die MTBler eigene Regeln - wenn auch unscharfe - formuliert haben und auch wir das Fahren abseits von Wegen nicht gutheiÃen. Sollten MTBler wirklich Anlagen zerstÃ¶rt haben, so ist unsererseits klarzustellen, dass solche Vandalen auch unsererseits geÃ¤chtet sind.




Richtig! Die freiwilligen SelbstbeschrÃ¤nkungen gibt es (http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=17&Itemid=43). Ãbertretungen sind immer ein Problem, und wir alle sollten die Verantwortung Ã¼bernehmen und die schwarzen Schafe daraufhin ansprechen.
Gleichzeitig gilt es, lokale LÃ¶sungswege aufzuzeigen. Vielleicht wollen die "TatverdÃ¤chtigen" ja mithelfen, einen geeigneten Spot zu finden und dort legal etwas aufzuziehen: http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=141
Im Ãbrigen wir die DIMB in Zukunft ausgewÃ¤hlte Spots unterstÃ¼tzen und mit Hilfe von Patenschaften die Arbeit vor Ort honorieren. Lasst euch Ã¼berraschen! 



			
				Bagatellschaden schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kann die DIMB mal den Fair-On-Trails-Flyer und die Trail-Rules an die Redaktion faxen?



WÃ¼rde ich von abraten: stellt euch vor, ihr habt was verzapft und dann kommt da von so'ner Organisation, die der Gegenseite nahe steht, Infomaterial. Ablage P, oder wo wÃ¼rdet ihr das Zeug hinschmeiÃen?!
Besser ist es, auch hier den direkten Kontakt zur Redaktion zu suchen und zu zeigen, dass ihr euch Gedanken macht und an LÃ¶sungen interessiert seid - und nicht an Stimmungsmache. Die Diskussion Ã¼ber die VorfÃ¤lle fÃ¼hrt meistens zu der Einsicht, dass es sich um EinzelfÃ¤lle handelt. Und das Engagement von euch zeigt, dass es euch nicht egal ist und dass ihr an einem Miteinander interessiert seid. 

Flyer kÃ¶nnt ihr natÃ¼rlich bei der DIMB-GeschÃ¤ftsstelle ordern:

DIMB GeschÃ¤ftsstelle und Mitgliederverwaltung
Anke KeÃler
Hinter der Schule 9
55278 Friesenheim

Ãffnungszeiten:
Montag  9 â 13 Uhr
Mittwoch 15-19 Uhr

Fon: 06737 / 71 555 67
Fax: 06737 / 71 555 66

office(Ã¤t)dimb.de


Also jetzt nicht den Kopf in den Sand stecken, sondern offensiv aber fair auf die Leute zugehen. Im Gegeneinander kÃ¶nnen wir Biker - noch nicht - gewinnen, dafÃ¼r ist der Organisationsgrad eindeutig zu gering. Helft uns, die Lobby fÃ¼r die Biker noch schlagkrÃ¤ftiger zu machen und bringt euch ein! 
www.dimb.de


GrÃ¼Ãe
go ridin'


----------



## juchhu (12. November 2008)

go-ridin' schrieb:


> ...
> Grüße
> go ridin'



Die Schreibe kenn ich doch.
Schöne Grüße an den Mann in der Mitte vom Norden.


----------



## Pig-Mint (12. November 2008)

crasher1973 schrieb:


> Ach wie das schön, da schlägt man zum Frühstück die Online-Ausgabe des Kölner Stadtanzeigers auf und dann so ein Artikel. Es ist doch jedes Mal schön wenn wieder dermaßen unsachlich über uns _Crossfahrer_ berichtet wird. Jetzt weiss auch der letzte pflichtbewusste Wanderer das es seine Pflicht ist uns zu Rede zu stellen. Für mich stellt sich jetzt aber auch die Frage, was haben diese selbsternannten Umweltschützer denn auf diesen so schützenswerten Wegen zu suchen? Nach meiner Auffassung ist in NRW ein "fester" Weg entweder für Alle gesperrt oder ich darf da auch biken.
> 
> Um jetzt aber wieder zur Sachlichkeit zu Rück zu kehren, habt ihr irgendwelche sinnvollen Vorschläge was man gegen die drohenden Gefahren bezüglich Einschränkungen unternehmen kann und wie wir unsere Lobbyarbeit rund um Burscheid verbessern können? Wäre vielleicht ein Leserbrief sinnvoll?
> 
> Stephan



Richtig so, wer sich nicht an die einfachsten Regeln hält muss mit dementsprechenden Konsequenzen rechnen. Und dass da dann alle in einen Topf geworfen werden ist für mich völlig verständlich, denn:

Sind es nicht jene Biker, die sich am meisten daneben benehmen, welche sich doch immer an die Regeln halten und vorbildlich wirken ?

Es werden Spaziergänger angepöbelt (kann mir keiner erzählen, dass es nicht so ist ) s. Zeitungsartikel "He Du alter Sack, was willst Du?"
und das kam sicher nicht nur von den paar einzelnen Trailbauern und Vandalen....

Desweiteren, wenn man doch weiss, dass illegale Trailbauer am Werk sind, warum spricht die dann keiner von den "vorbildlichen und immer braven" MTB Fahrer an, dies bleiben zu lassen.  Hier im Forum rumheulen aber dort wo es gilt bringt man das Maul nicht auf.


----------



## punkt (12. November 2008)

gäbe es keine trailbauer, wüden alle nur auf der waldautobahn rumeiern. wenn dir das als "mountainbiker" reicht, ist das dein ding. für die meisten gehören trails aber nunmal dazu...

solche artikel gab es immer und wird es immer wieder geben, also warum drüber reden?

mal ne andere frage: wo ist denn diese ziegelei? komme aus der gegend, aber diese bezeichnung sagt mir gar nix.


----------



## M::::: (12. November 2008)

punkt schrieb:


> gäbe es keine trailbauer, wüden alle nur auf der waldautobahn rumeiern. wenn dir das als "mountainbiker" reicht, ist das dein ding. für die meisten gehören trails aber nunmal dazu...



Aha!? Es gibt also nur Trails, weil irgendwer die gebaut hat ?
Ist Dir schon mal der Gedanke gekommen, das ein paar Trails auch tatsächlich natürlichen Ursprungs sein könnten ?



punkt schrieb:


> solche artikel gab es immer und wird es immer wieder geben, also warum drüber reden?



Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht weil solche Artikel die Meinungsbildung beeinflußen ? Und nicht nur die von den üblichen MTB Hassern ,sondern leider auch die von Entscheidungsträgern.

Wie hoch issn eigentlich die Auflage von dem Käseblättchen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (12. November 2008)

punkt schrieb:


> gäbe es keine trailbauer, wüden alle nur auf der waldautobahn rumeiern.



Wo ist dein Schild? Selten so gelacht, gerade in der angesprochenen Gegend gibt es reichlich Trails, die sind sicherlich von "Trailbauern" irgendwann angelegt worden, die waren aber ganz bestimmt nicht mit dem Rad da.


----------



## Schwarzwild (12. November 2008)

Die Auflage des KÃ¤seblattes ist hoch genug, um in einer riesigen Region meinungsbildend zu sein.

Hier zeigt sich leider mal wieder, wohin Appeasement und Anbiederung an diese Sparte der MTBler fÃ¼hrt. Leider glaubt ja auch die DIMB mit ihrer "Legalizeâ¦" Aktion, bzw. die IBC-Leitung mit bevorzugten Berichten Ã¼ber die einschlÃ¤gigen Slopestyle-Sponsorenevents, dass man auf diese Weise den Sport attraktiver und die Akzeptanz erhÃ¶hen kann. 

Irrtum! Wie sich nicht nur hier zeigt.

Genau so ein Irrtum, wie zu glauben, dass sich die illegale Graffiti-, Tagger- und Scratcherszene in einen katholischen Jugendverein umpolen lÃ¤sst.

Auf jeden Fall ist es grundfalsch, fÃ¼r diese halbgebackenen PippijÃ¼ngelchen deren Dirtspots scherbenÃ¼bersÃ¤ten MÃ¼llkippen gleichen und deren Interpretation von Freeride der restlichen Mehrheit der MTBler genau den Ãrger mit anderen Waldbenutzern eintrÃ¤gt, Ã¼ber den nicht nur an dieser Stelle hÃ¤ufig berichtet wird, und den andere dann durch Verbote und faule Kompromissregelungen auszubaden haben, noch ein paar gute Wort einzulegen.

Die einzige Konsequenz kann nur Distanzierung und Ausgrenzung sein!


----------



## juchhu (12. November 2008)

M::::: schrieb:


> Aha!? Es gibt also nur Trails, weil irgendwer die gebaut hat ?
> Ist Dir schon mal der Gedanke gekommen, das ein paar Trails auch tatsächlich natürlichen Ursprungs sein könnten ?
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.ksta.de/portal/Werben/onlinewerbung.php?page=fakten

Die Aussage 



Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Die Auflage des Käseblattes ist hoch genug, um in einer riesigen Region meinungsbildend zu sein.
> 
> ...



stimmt.


----------



## M::::: (12. November 2008)

Tja ,einen Teil von Schwarzwild s Aussagen muss ich leider Recht geben (und das wir beide gleicher Meinung sind, kommt ja nu auch nicht so oft vor). 

Die Auflage ist ja doch erschreckend hoch 

Ohne jetzt dem allseits beliebten Schubladendenken Vorschub leisten zu wollen, kommt man leider nicht um hin ,zu bemerken das die Bergabfraktion - gemessen an Ihrem Gesamtanteil bei MTBlern - leider unproportional häufig für Probleme sorgt.
Ich denke das der Ansatz der DIMB daher war,sich möglichst präventiv um die Leute und deren Bedürfnisse zu kümmern, um so größeren Schaden ab zu wenden.Ob s was bringt ? 

Distanzieren ? Klar !
Aber das Ausgrenzung die Lösung ist, glaub ich wiederum auch nicht; die Folgen der fragwürdigen Bauaktionen tragen ja trotzdem alle MTB ler. Somit muss man sich mit dem Thema auf die eine oder andere Art und Weise eh wieder beschäftigen, denn wie man immer wieder sieht,wird leider nie differenziert.Es sind immer *DIE MOUNTAINBIKER*

Eine Patentlösung hab ich da auch nicht,finde aber den Aufruf von Pig Mint (die "Bauherren" ansprechen), völlig richtig. Das ist das Mindeste was man tun sollte.


----------



## punkt (12. November 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wo ist dein Schild? Selten so gelacht, gerade in der angesprochenen Gegend gibt es reichlich Trails, die sind sicherlich von "Trailbauern" irgendwann angelegt worden, die waren aber ganz bestimmt nicht mit dem Rad da.





M::::: schrieb:


> Aha!? Es gibt also nur Trails, weil irgendwer die gebaut hat ?
> Ist Dir schon mal der Gedanke gekommen, das ein paar Trails auch tatsächlich natürlichen Ursprungs sein könnten ?



Schon aus Prinzip kann ein Trail nicht natürlich entstehen, oder baut Mutter Natur neuerdings Wege, um uns das Leben zu erleichtern?
Meist entstehen solche "natürlichen" Trails ja durch Wanderer etc. - ist mir schon klar. Aber eben auch diese Trails werden oft von Bikern gepflegt - natürlich nicht von euch beiden, denn ihr seid ja gute Biker und fahrt nur Trails, die "natürlich" immer da sind...

Darüber hinaus gibt es sehr viele Trailbauer, die solche Wege einfach anlegen, ausbauen und dann auch pflegen. Die Meisten Biker bekommen davon einfach nichts mit.

Das Problem an der ganzen Sache sind die schon eben erwähnten Dirt und Slopestyle Kiddies, die einfach in den Wald gehen und ohne auch nur ein Gramm Hirn buddeln oder bestehende Spots/Trails verwüsten. Dort liegt dann Haufenweise Müll rum, es wird Krach gemacht und rumgepöbelt. Das ist leider der Preis dafür, dass diese Unterart von Sport immer populärer und cooler wird. Sicher ist es wichtig, den Sport öffentlicher zu machen, aber anscheinend ist die Jugend im Moment einfach zu dumm und unreif dafür.
Die Konsequenz daraus ist oft, dass sich die wenigen ernsthaften Trailbauer zurückziehen oder aufgeben.


----------



## M::::: (12. November 2008)

punkt schrieb:


> Schon aus Prinzip kann ein Trail nicht natürlich entstehen, oder baut Mutter Natur neuerdings Wege, um uns das Leben zu erleichtern?
> Meist entstehen solche "natürlichen" Trails ja durch Wanderer etc. - ist mir schon klar. Aber eben auch diese Trails werden oft von Bikern gepflegt - natürlich nicht von euch beiden, denn ihr seid ja gute Biker und fahrt nur Trails, die "natürlich" immer da sind...



Ok, war etwas falsch aus gedrückt."Natürlich" sind die meisten Trails dann nicht. Aber viele stammen halt ursprünglich aus Zeiten wo der Mensch noch zu Fuß von A nach B durch den Wald getippelt ist oder dem Wild auf den Wildwechselpfaden zwecks Jagd gefolgt ist.
Gegen wirkliche Trailpflege sagt ja auch keiner was,meist nicht mal Wanderer und Förster.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fietser (12. November 2008)

Der link zur Statistik des KSTA (Danke juchhu!) enthält aber noch andere interessante Information:

'Die Nutzer unserer Internetportale ksta.de und rundschau-online.de sind im Vergleich zur Bevölkerung verstärkt in der Gruppe der Männer, der jungen und mittleren Altersgruppe, der Berufstätigen und der formal höher Gebildeten vertreten.'

Don't worry...


----------



## X-Präsi (12. November 2008)

Das ist der dritte Bericht dieser Art, den ich als DIMB-Vorturner in dieser Woche habe lesen müssen. 

Und immer wieder stellen sich dieselben Fragen:

Was ist wirklich passiert? 
Was ist journalistische Effekthascherei? 
Wie kann man die Parteien zusammenbringen und nach einer gemeinsamen Lösung suchen?

Wir haben mittlerweile quer durch die Republik schon alle Varianten erlebt. Biker, die Bäume zum Shorebau umlegen und sich provokativ verhalten, indem sie sogar Wanderwege für Wanderer mit Schildern zu sperren versuchen. 
Genauso aber auch die Presseseite, die kleine Kicker am Wegesrand jenseits jeden Naturschutzgebiets, zum Staatsakt hochstilisiert.

Beides ist ganz große Sch**** und unser aller Ruf nimmt Schaden. 

Wir sollten deswegen aber keinesfalls in eine oberflächliche Einteilung in "Gute Biker / Schlechte Biker" verfallen, sondern nach WEgen suchen, legale Möglichkeiten zur Verwirklichung zu schaffen.
Denn Fakt ist, dass der Bedarf an legalen Spots vorhanden ist und gefördert werden muss. 

Und dabei ist es uns jedes erfolgreiche Konzept recht. Egal, ob unser "DIMB Legalize Freeride" Konzept und Beraterteam oder irgendein anderer Lösungsweg zum Einsatz kommt. 
Hauptsache, aus dem "Secret Spot" wird ein "Legal Spot", der Buddelbereich wird eingegrenzt und eingehalten. Kanalisieren statt Verbieten ist der Weg!
Damit wird dem Schaden für Flora, Fauna und nicht zuletzt dem Image aller Biker vorgebeugt. 

Zu den konkreten Fragestellungen im Eingangsposting hier ein paar Antworten aus den Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre:

Leserbriefe sollte von vielen verfasst werden, die sich dagegen wehren, pauschal als Naturfrevler dargestellt zu werden. 
Den eigenen Bezug und Liebe zur Natur darstellen. Rücksicht gegenüber anderen Naturnutzern herausstellen. Den Fair on Trails Flyer mit den DIMB Trail Rules mitschicken. Die sind mittlerweile auf breiter Linie anerkannt.
Um Einbindung der DIMB und/oder einer anderen qualifizierten Interessenvertretung bitten (wir haben eine IG vor Ort, die sich einbringen wird).
Gespräch mit den lokalen Bikern suchen, die evtl. Informationen zu den GEschehnissen haben. 
Gesprächsrunde der offiziellen Stellen mit DIMB und anderen Vereinigungen anregen, um die Probleme zu klären und Lösungswege anzutesten. Ggfs. eine Delegation der lokalen Biker hinzuladen.


----------



## juchhu (13. November 2008)

Mal eine positive Nachricht:

Kurz nachdem der MTBvD-Leitfaden "Angebote statt Verbote!" für Sponsoren und Kommunen an den Regierungspräsidenten, die beiden Landräte, die 21 Bürgermeister und drei Geschäftsführer des Bergischen Abfallverbands (BAV),der Naturarena Bergisches Land und der Regionale2010 von mir per Mail verschickt worden ist, haben sich der Regierungspräsident, die beiden Landräte und die Geschäftsführerin des BAV zusammengesetzt, um die erste Maßnahmen zu besprechen.

Zz. steht fest, dass der MTBvD Black Mountain Bikepark am 21.06.2009 eröffnet werden soll. 

Am Eröffnungstag ist der sogenannte "Lange Tag der Region", zu dem sich viele Kommunalvertreter und Politiker NRWs in Gummersbach treffen und sich gegenseitig über die Projekte der Regionalen 2010 und deren Entwicklungsstand unterrichten werden. Von Gummersbach aus setzen sich mehrere Gruppen zu den einzelnen Projekten der Regionalen 2010 in Bewegung, um sich vor Ort einen Eindruck vom Projektstand machen zu können.

Bis dahin werden wohl auch die ersten beiden Mountainbikeroutennetze auf dem kommunalen Grund der Stadt Bergisch Gladbach und der Gemeinde Odenthal durch den MTBvD geplant und fertiggestellt sein.

Das Leitkonzept "Angebot statt Verbote!" ist nun nach sechsmonatiger Entwicklungszeit angelaufen und zeigt bereits Wirkung.


----------



## X-Präsi (13. November 2008)

Sehr schön,  ich glaube, jetzt hats auch jeder mitbekommen


----------



## juchhu (13. November 2008)

Präsi schrieb:


> *Sehr schön*,  ich glaube, jetzt hats auch jeder mitbekommen



Das freut einen doch, so ein Lob vom Ober-Legalizer zu lesen.
War auch ein Sack voll Arbeit, aber das kennst Du ja von Eurem Legalize Freeride Leitfaden.

Nachtrag:

Als legale Alternative zu dem Eifgenburg-Spot soll in der Nähe (wahrscheinlich Richtung Schöllerhof) ein Dirt-/Freeride-/Downhill-Spot errichtet werden. Erste Planungsgespräche haben bereits stattgefunden.
Die Umsetzung wird aber erfahrungsgemäß locker einige Monate dauern.

Vielleicht wird dieser Spot (weitere im Bergischen Land sind von uns geplant) ja bis zur Eröffnung des MTBvD Black Mountain Bikepark fertig?

Es gibt viel zu tun, packen wir es an.


----------



## Henrie (13. November 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Das freut einen doch, so ein Lob vom Ober-Legalizer zu lesen.
> War auch ein Sack voll Arbeit,




Arbeit zählt nicht. Ergebnisse zählen.


----------



## juchhu (13. November 2008)

Henrie schrieb:


> Arbeit zählt nicht. Ergebnisse zählen.



Ohne Arbeit keine Ergebnisse.

BTW: Hast Du schon in diesem Bereich "Legalize Freeride" oder "Angebote statt Verbote!" konkret mitgearbeitet oder bist Du auch so einer, der auf die Ergebnisse wartet und die anderen arbeiten läßt?


----------



## Fietser (14. November 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> [...] so einer, der [...]



Juchhu, jetzt enttäuschst Du aber. Ich dachte saubere Recherche gehört zu Deiner Arbeitsweise...


----------



## juchhu (14. November 2008)

Fietser schrieb:


> Juchhu, jetzt enttäuschst Du aber. Ich dachte saubere Recherche gehört zu Deiner Arbeitsweise...



"... so einer, der ..." bezieht sich auf "Mountainbiker".
Und für solche Mountainbiker verschwende ich nicht meine kostbare Recherchezeit.


----------



## jan84 (14. November 2008)

Mal vom Thema abgesehen. Öffentlichkeit braucht jeder, aber wenn in Threads Werbung für die eigene Initiative / den eigenen Verband gemacht ist da (meiner Meinung nach) zwar nicht viel gegen zu sagen, aber man sollte es wenigstens so verpacken dass es in das Topic passt oder eben nen neuen Thread aufmachen wo dann ruhig im Stil einer Pressemeldung geschrieben werden kann. 
Ging mir nur gerade so durch den Kopf. 

grüße
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (14. November 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Als legale Alternative zu dem Eifgenburg-Spot soll in der Nähe (wahrscheinlich Richtung Schöllerhof) ein Dirt-/Freeride-/Downhill-Spot errichtet werden. Erste Planungsgespräche haben bereits stattgefunden.
> Die Umsetzung wird aber erfahrungsgemäß locker einige Monate dauern.




Der Vorschlag kommt mir bekannt vor, er wurde bei einer Vorortbegehung mit Polizei, dem ehrenamtlichen Bodendenkmal Pfleger im Ruhestand, einigen Anwohnern, Buddelkids samt Mütter ,Frosthelmen incl. meiner Wenigkeit am Odenthaler Ebberich, gemacht.

Ich hoffe, die oben genannten Planungsgespräche, beziehen sich nicht darauf - den viel war da (leider?) nicht.

Um mal etwas für die Aussenstehenden zu relativieren,

Wir haben es Rund um das Eifgental:
.. mit einigen Konflikten zwischen Touren MTB'ler und Passanten zu tun, die vorallem auf mangelnder gegenseitiger Rücksichtsnahme, für so ein stark frequentiertes Naherholungsziel beruhen. Denke das ist (leider) so wie in anderen ähnlichen stark frequentierten Gebieten.
.. relativ "kleines" gebuddele , die Hobby DH'ler hängen auch zu 99% nur an einem Spot ab, wo sie wenigstens keine Konflikte mit Fussgängern, erzeugen. Das ist nicht die Eifgenburg! Wer die Eifgenburg Spot nennt, hat noch keinen Spot gesehen..
.. einer Einzelperson, die nicht müde ist, Lobbyarbeit im eigenen Sinne zu machen - dabei stehen Bodendenkmäler und viele potentielle Bodendenkmäler ,nach eigenem ermessen,  im Mittelpunkt des Interesse..

Wahrscheinlich ist Lobbyarbeit von unserer das best geeignete Gegenmittel:
- die vorgeschlagene MTB Tour als Ortsbegehung mit dem KSTA, vielleicht im Rahmen eines Leserbriefes mit vielen Unterschriften(es gibt hier doch genug die Schreiben können oder..)


Das musste jetzt mal raus!

Ich hatte in letzer Zeit so viel durchweg positive Begegnungen mit Wanderen, Hunde- Gassigehern, Reitern, Jägern,  - ich raff es nicht warum es immer diese Nörgler geben muss.


----------



## carmin (14. November 2008)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Die einzige Konsequenz kann nur Distanzierung und Ausgrenzung sein!


Und Du meinst, dadurch kommen sie wieder auf den Pfad der Tugend?

(Sub-) Kulturen haben eine große Eigendynamik.  Wenn diese Jungs in einem Alter sind, in dem sie den Protest gegen die Obrigkeit mit Haut und Haar leben, wirst Du sie mit obrigkeitlichen Erziehungsversuchen nicht kriegen.  Eine Chance, die ich sehe, ist, ihre Vorbilder zu überzeugen.



M::::: schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt dem allseits beliebten Schubladendenken Vorschub leisten zu wollen, kommt man leider nicht um hin ,zu bemerken das die Bergabfraktion - gemessen an Ihrem Gesamtanteil bei MTBlern - leider unproportional häufig für Probleme sorgt.


.. und damit auch für überproportional viel Aufmerksamkeit.  Genau daher ist es doch angebracht, seitens der MTB-Vertretungen hier tätig zu werden.
(Und wenn man zu den Freeridern jene dazuzählt, die es sein wollen, kehrt sich die Unproportionalität vermutlich sogar um )

Bedenklicher als den "Verfall der Sitten" unter Jugendlichen (der auch schon vor 200 Jahren beklagt wurde) finde ich den Verfall des seriösen Journalismus.  Darin sehe ich tatsächlich eine Gefährdung unseres Gemeinwesens. "Journalisten, die früher nur recherchiert und geschrieben haben, bauen nun auch die Webseiten zusammen und drehen kleine Filme für die Internetauftritte ihrer Zeitungen. Kritiker warnen bereits vor Mängeln in der professionellen Berichterstattung." -- so grade erst im Radio zu hören.  Denen steht doch auch nur noch das Wasser bis zum Hals. http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/hintergrundpolitik/876007/


----------



## HB76 (14. November 2008)

ihr sollte mehr beiken statt über ungelegten eiern zu gackern!!!!


----------



## Schwarzwild (14. November 2008)

@BB: Natürlich kommen sie nicht wieder auf den "Pfad der Tugend" zurück, wenn man sie ausgrenzt, aber sie lassen sich, und auch das ist Teil der Jugendpsychologie, nicht für eine "Gutmenschensache" vereinnahmen. Also lassen wir Ihnen doch einfach ihren Spaß, empören uns formal lautstark über sie, dann sind sie zufrieden, und hoffen weiterhin, dass sie mit dem Ende der Pubertät, oder wenn sie genug Geld für ein Auto zusammen haben, sowieso weg vom Fenster sind.

Ich glaube einfach nicht, dass faule Kompromisse die Sache für die Gesamtheit der Biker weiterbringen. Sobald der Preis für einen Bikepark oder einen legalen Spot für diejenigen, die unbedingt meinen, "bauen" zu müssen, so hoch ist, dass in den angrenzenden Wäldern nur noch auf den Forstautobahnen gefahren werden darf, ist der Preis für mich entschieden zu hoch. Wir leben nun mal nicht in einem grundliberalen Land, wo der Spruch, jeder möge nach seiner Façon selig werden, noch gilt. Hier gibt es zu viele Neider und Freunde von Gängelung und Regelung, als dass die Lösungen, die wir uns wünschen, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen realisiert werden können.
---------
Was die Medien/Presse angeht, so habt Ihr ja jetzt genau die Entwicklung, die Ihr doch stets herbeigejubelt habt. Tröstet Euch: Es wird noch viel schlimmer!


----------



## MasterAss (14. November 2008)

punkt schrieb:


> Das Problem an der ganzen Sache sind die schon eben erwähnten Dirt und Slopestyle Kiddies, die einfach in den Wald gehen und ohne auch nur ein Gramm Hirn buddeln oder bestehende Spots/Trails verwüsten. Dort liegt dann Haufenweise Müll rum, es wird Krach gemacht und rumgepöbelt. Das ist leider der Preis dafür, dass diese Unterart von Sport immer populärer und cooler wird. Sicher ist es wichtig, den Sport öffentlicher zu machen, aber anscheinend ist die Jugend im Moment einfach zu dumm und unreif dafür.
> Die Konsequenz daraus ist oft, dass sich die wenigen ernsthaften Trailbauer zurückziehen oder aufgeben.


----------



## juchhu (15. November 2008)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Der Vorschlag kommt mir bekannt vor, er wurde bei einer Vorortbegehung mit Polizei, dem ehrenamtlichen Bodendenkmal Pfleger im Ruhestand, einigen Anwohnern, Buddelkids samt Mütter ,Frosthelmen incl. meiner Wenigkeit am *Odenthaler Ebberich*, gemacht.
> 
> Ich hoffe, die oben genannten Planungsgespräche, beziehen sich nicht darauf - den viel war da (leider?) nicht.
> 
> ...



Nein, ist ein anderer Spot. 

Das mögliche Gebiet liegt aber auf der kommunalen Fläche der Stadt Wermelskirchen (Dabringhausen). Denn eine Lösung solcher lokaler Probleme kann nur übergreifend durch die anliegenden Kommunen erbracht werden.
Da mit dem MTBvD-Leitkonzept "Angebote statt Verbote!" alle umliegenden Kommunen (genauer gesagt, alle 21 Kommunen im über 3.000 km² grossen Bergischen Land) angesprochen worden sind, sind wir sicher, dass wir bald alle Kommunalvertreter am Tisch haben werden.

Für den Bikepark ist bereits für einen ca. 1 km langen neu zu bauenden Singletrail ein Planungsgespräch mit der Genehmigungsbehörde für Anfang Dezember vereinbart.

Ich glaube, dass wird jetzt alles relativ schnell gehen.
Denn 21.06.2009 ist Eröffnungstermin und die umliegenden Kommunen sollen ja miteingebunden werden.


----------



## HelmutK (15. November 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> .... Habe dazu gestern den endlich fertiggestellten 32-seitigen Leitfaden "Angebote statt Verbote!" für Sponsoren und Kommunen an den Regierungspräsidenten, die beiden Landräte des Rheinisch-Bergischen und Oberbergischen Kreises, die 21 Bürgermeister, Geschäftsführer der BAV, Naturarena und Regionalen 2010 versandt.....





juchhu schrieb:


> ....Kurz nachdem der MTBvD-Leitfaden "Angebote statt Verbote!" für Sponsoren und Kommunen an den Regierungspräsidenten, die beiden Landräte, die 21 Bürgermeister und drei Geschäftsführer des Bergischen Abfallverbands (BAV),der Naturarena Bergisches Land und der Regionale2010 von mir per Mail verschickt worden ist, .....





juchhu schrieb:


> ....Da mit dem MTBvD-Leitkonzept "Angebote statt Verbote!" alle umliegenden Kommunen (genauer gesagt, alle 21 Kommunen im über 3.000 km² grossen Bergischen Land) angesprochen worden sind, .....



Jetzt hat es hoffentlich jeder verstanden - einmal hätte aber auch gereicht


----------



## juchhu (15. November 2008)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Jetzt hat es *hoffentlich jeder* verstanden - *einmal* hätte aber auch gereicht



Das kann ich kaum glauben.
Die Lebenserfahrung zeigt, das einmal kein mal ist.

Einer meiner früheren Lehrherren pflegte zu sagen:
"Kaum 23-mal erklärt und immer noch nicht verstanden."

Aber das waren auch sehr schwierige Fälle.

In diesem Sinne: Frohes gemeinsames Schaffen, es nutzt ja in jedem Fall dem Mountainbikesport.


----------



## Airhaenz (30. November 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

gestern war ich mal wieder im schönen Eifgental unterwegs und hatte mal wieder viel Spaß dabei. 
Ein wenig getrübt wurde die Tour gleich am Anfang, als meine Gruppe(wir waren zu 5) kurze Pause auf dem Weg A2 xa. 50 Meter entfernt vom Bodendenkmal Eifgenburg machten. Für "nicht locals",  das Bodendenkmal ist nicht beschildert - als nicht Bodendenkmal-Experte oder leid geprüfter Eifgentalbiker, ist es also nicht mögliche dieses überhaupt zu erkennen.
Aus Richtung Bodendenkmal näherte sich dann eine Gruppe von ~ 12 Leuten, die unseren Gruß als sie unseren Rastplatz errreichte, sondern uns sogleich schimpfend deutlich machte, dass wir auch als MTB'ler hier unerwünscht sind, und warum wir nicht wüssten dass wir uns in Richtung Bodendenkmal bewegt haben..
Wir sind auf die Provokation erstmal nicht weiter eingegangen.
Wobei ich mich schon frage, warum sich die selbst ernannten Bodendenkmalpfleger das Recht heraus nehmen die Eifgenburg "kaputt zu trampeln".

Ich hab hier mal ein paar aktuelle Links zum Thema was ist in Burscheid alles Bodendenkmal und ein Artikel in der Lokalen Zeitung von Biker über Wegblockaden.

Das ist die Eifgenburg

Die Bodendenkmal Lobby will mehr Bodendenkmäler im Eifgental

Es gibt nur ein Bodendenkmal in Burscheid Hupps hab gerade gesehen, mitlerweile gibt es anscheinen ein 2tes BD, den Böckershammer.

Biker Artikel in der Lokalpresse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (30. November 2008)

Und hier mal 2 Zitate zum Thema aus dem Projektplan des Kreises. Dort wird auch Juchuh indirekt erwÃ¤hnt..
Im Dokument steht Ã¼brigens auch die ErklÃ¤rung fÃ¼r die extremen Abholzungen von NadelhÃ¶lzern in den letzte Jahren im Eifgental..

"Ein Mountainbikepark soll ein Ersatzangebot fÃ¼r die bisher unerlaubt befahrene Eifgenburg
schaffen (Angebot + Verbot). Ein mÃ¶glicher Standort liegt im Bereich des SchÃ¶llerhofs. Je nach
Bedarf kÃ¶nnte ein zweiter Standort eines Mountainbikeparks im Bereich GroÃe Ledder liegen.
Die Ausgestaltung soll Ã¼ber ein eigenes Projekt in Zusammenarbeit mit dem âMountainbike
Verband Deutschland e.V.â und erfolgen. Der Park kann Ausgangspunkt fÃ¼r ein eigenes
Mountainbikewegenetz in der Region werden."
"
Mountainbike
FÃ¼r die zunehmende Gruppe der Mountainbiker soll ebenfalls ein Wegenetzkonzept erarbeitet
werden. Fragen die hierzu zu klÃ¤ren sind, sind u.a. die VertrÃ¤glichkeit mit anderen Nutzern v.a.
Wanderer sowie die Ausschilderung und WegefÃ¼hrung"

Quelle


----------



## Schildbürger (30. November 2008)

Wie ich schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben habe, vermute ich, das die Ausweisung von "Mountainbikeparks" dazu führen wird, das wir von den Sonntagsspaziergängern nur noch mehr angemotzt werden, wenn wir außerhalb dieser engen "Zoos" fahren.
Allerdings hat das Verkehrsaufkommen in den letzten Jahren auch stark zugenommen.

Ich kann jeden nur empfehlen Sonntags NICHT in dem Gebiet Eifgental, Dhünntalsperre usw. zu fahren, jedenfalls nicht bei einigermaßen gutem Wetter.
Dann ist es da voll und man kann eh nicht fahren.

Ich hoffe mal das dieser Verband nicht zuviel Schaden anrichtet.

Fichten gehören nicht hier in die Gegend, die hat man früher nur gepflanzt weil die schnell wachsen und sich so einen höheren Profit mit den Wald versprochen.
Es ist also sehr sinnvoll die heimischen Arten wieder anzupflanzen.


----------



## juchhu (30. November 2008)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Und hier mal 2 Zitate zum Thema aus dem Projektplan des Kreises. *Dort wird auch Juchuh indirekt erwähnt..*
> Im Dokument steht übrigens auch die Erklärung für die extremen Abholzungen von Nadelhölzern in den letzte Jahren im Eifgental..
> 
> "Ein Mountainbikepark soll ein Ersatzangebot für die bisher unerlaubt befahrene Eifgenburg
> ...







Schildbürger schrieb:


> Wie ich schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben habe, vermute ich, das die Ausweisung von "Mountainbikeparks" dazu führen wird, das wir von den Sonntagsspaziergängern nur noch mehr angemotzt werden, wenn wir außerhalb dieser engen "Zoos" fahren.
> *Allerdings hat das Verkehrsaufkommen in den letzten Jahren auch stark zugenommen.*
> 
> Ich kann jeden nur empfehlen Sonntags NICHT in dem Gebiet Eifgental, Dhünntalsperre usw. zu fahren, jedenfalls nicht bei einigermaßen gutem Wetter.
> ...



@Airhaenz

Der MTBvD steckt in das Bergische Land (z.B. Regionale 2010 Projekt Dhünnhochflache) sehr viel Entwicklungsarbeit rein. Der größte Teil des Engagement erfolgt in den Planungsgremien 'hinter den Kulissen'. 

Übermorgen treffe ich mich mit dem Hauptgeschäftsführer des Sauerländischen Gebirgsverein, der in NRW für die Auszeichungen und Pflge von fast 40.000 km Wanderwegen (7.000 km davon im Bergischen Land) zuständig ist. In unserem Gespräch wird es um die zukünftig gemeinsame Aufgaben im Bergischen Land gehen.

@Schildbürger

Das Problem ist schlicht weg, dass die Mehrheit der Mountainbiker überhaupt nicht weiß, wie groß zz. die Gruppe der Mountainbiker geworden ist. 

Ich zitiere jetzt mal einen Textauszug aus dem MTBvD-Leitfaden "Angebote statt Verbote!" für Sponsoren und Kommunen. Das Kapitel, aus dem dieser Textauszug ist, beschäftigt sich mit dem Mountainbikemarkt und seiner Entwicklung.



> ...
> *1. Der Markt*
> 
> Als vor mehr als 20 Jahren Mountainbiking als Trend nach Deutschland kam, konnte noch niemand abschätzen, welche rasante Entwicklung diese Outdoorsportart vollziehen würde. Die nachfolgenden Daten und Zusammenhänge zeigen auf, dass Mountainbiking in Deutschland eine Breitensportart und ein Wachstumsmarkt ist. Insbesondere kann Mountainbiking den Binnenmarkt der deutschen Tourismusbranche beleben und wird für viele Kommunen einen Ersatz für schwindende Umsätze in Wintersportarten oder eine Erweiterung des vorhandenen Portfolios darstellen.
> ...


Helmut, ich schätze Dein Engagement im Bereich Freemaps sehr. Und gerade weil ich Dich als einen Menschen kennengelernt habe, der sein Urteile und Entscheidung auf Daten und Fakten trifft, verstehe ich nicht, wieso Du diese Einstellung gegenüber dem MTBvD vertrittst, obwohl sie eben nicht auf Daten und Fakten beruht. Wie wäre es mit einem persönlichen Gespräch?  

Ich bin sicher, dass der Weg, den der MTBvD mit seinem Leitkonzept "Angebote statt Verbote!" geht, der auf Dauer einzig Gangbare ist.

Solange die Kommunen keinen generellen wirtschaftlichen Vorteil in einem Engagement im Mountainbikesport sehen, besteht die Gefahr, dass Gruppen, die dem Mountainbikesport ablehnend gegenüberstehen, durch Lobbyarbeit den Mountainbikesport zunehmend mehr ausgrenzen.

Dies zu verhindern, ist einer der Hauptaufgaben des Leitkonzeptes "Angebote statt Verbote!".


----------



## Airhaenz (30. November 2008)

Der Pudels Kern meiner Befürchtung ist, dass in dem Planungspapier 

" Angebote *und* Verbote" 

steht,
und nicht wie Juchuh schreibt

" Angebote *statt* Verbote "

Denn Angebote und Verbote klingen genau nachdem was Schildbürger befürchtet:
*Ghettorisierung des MTB Sports.*


----------



## juchhu (30. November 2008)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Der Pudels Kern meiner Befürchtung ist, dass in dem Planungspapier
> 
> " Angebote *und* Verbote"
> 
> ...



Ist ein Schreibfehler im Protokoll der Sitzung.
Die Mehrheit der Offiziellen ist der Meinung, dass Verbote nicht durchsetzbar sind.

Jetzt können wir darüber unendlich lamentieren und interpretieren oder wir raffen uns auf und arbeiten gemeinsam an der Umsetzung des Leitkonzeptes "Angebote *statt* Verbote!". Bist Du interessiert, Jochen?


----------



## ralf (30. November 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Wie ich schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben habe, vermute ich, das die Ausweisung von "Mountainbikeparks" dazu führen wird, das wir von den Sonntagsspaziergängern nur noch mehr angemotzt werden, wenn wir *außerhalb dieser engen "Zoos"* fahren.
> ...



... so sehe ich das auch!  ... 




Airhaenz schrieb:


> Der Pudels Kern meiner Befürchtung ist, dass in dem Planungspapier
> 
> " Angebote *und* Verbote"
> 
> ...





juchhu schrieb:


> Ist ein Schreibfehler im Protokoll der Sitzung.



... ja nee, is klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (30. November 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... so sehe ich das auch!  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warst da bei der Sitzung zur Dhünnhochfläche?
Tja, alle wollen locker flockig mitreden, nur mitarbeiten eben nicht.
Aber einige haben den Knall nicht gehört. Meinen sie doch, dass man sich am besten einfach still verhält, nichts macht und abwartet.
Dann wird schon alles so bleiben wie immer.

An sich eine gute Idee, wenn das menschliche Sein sich nur nach dem Energieerhaltungssatz ausrichten würde.

Tut es aber nicht.

D.h., alle anderen Lobbygruppen (z.B. Wanderer, Reiter, Hundebesitzer, Jäger, Eigentümer und Naturschützer) in der Natur sind bestrebt, ihren Einfluss auszudehnen. Wenn wir als Mountainbiker nicht irgendwann auf Rennräder umsteigen wollen, müssen wir das Gespräch suchen und (auch mit einem gewissen Druck) die Zusammenarbeit anbieten. Nur so können wir dauerhaft sicherstellen, dass unsere Interessen nicht hinten anstehen bzw. zukünftig gar nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## ralf (30. November 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> ... Aber einige haben den Knall nicht gehört. Meinen sie doch, dass man sich am besten einfach still verhält, nichts macht und abwartet.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



... Schreckensscenarien beschwörst Du schon herauf seit ich Dich kenne ... 

BTW: Rennrad fahre ich bereits länger als ich MTB fahre. Da habe ich kein Problem mit. 
So wie ich informiert bin, fährst Du ja auch eher wenig bis gar nicht in Gelände und Forst. 
Daher glaube ich eher, daß Du mehr kaputt machst als daß Du nützlich sein könntest. Ist aber nur meine unmaßgebliche Meinung.


----------



## Airhaenz (30. November 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ...
> Daher glaube ich eher, daß Du(juchuh) mehr kaputt machst als daß Du nützlich sein könntest.



Davor hab ich auch Angst, würde mich aber gerne von einem besserem Überaschen lassen.

Wegekonzept/beschilderung und Bikepark sind OK - aber nur wenn Sie ohne Verbote einhergehen.

Ich mag nicht die 7gb Situation, wo durch die Beschilderung dem Wanderer Argumente an die Hand gegeben uns Biker runterzumachen.
Das führt ja soweit, dass man in Gesprächen hört,
"Ich find das toll was Sie machen, sportlich und auch die "Action" muss Spaß machen - aber es ist hier verboten!!"

Ich wäre zufrieden, wenn die Situation im Bergischen so bleibt wie sie ist! Auch wenn ich weiss,dass Stilstand Rückschritt ist...

Zu meinem Engagement, ich denke ich bin dabei - bin schon lange (länger) in der DIMB und sonst auch er rege..

Mein Praktisches Anliegen, wir müssen einmal ermitteln wieviele Biker im Großraum Köln/Bonn/Ddorf/Solingen/Remscheid - halt alle die, die mal zum Tagestrip an der Eifgen sind, es wirklich gibt. Durch z.B.Unterschriften sammlung bei Händlern /IBC Online Befragung/Frosthelm..
um solche Aktionen, wie die obenverlinkte, wo wir Biker an die Presse treten nicht als "3" sondern als 3000 wargenommen werden.

Möchte keinen Verein, mag keine Vereine, bin MTB'ler 
Eine I.G. wäre schon schmerzgrenzwertig.


----------



## Delgado (30. November 2008)

Fahre seit 1990 rund um Altenberg, Eifgenbachtal usw. ...

Fazit:

Treffen vernünftige Menschen (Wanderer/MTBer) aufeinander gibt's kein Problem.
Ist einer oder sind beide unvernünftig kann es eben zu Problemen kommen.

Daran wird kein Verband und keine IG je was ändern.

Alles Andere ist eitle Profilierungssucht!


----------



## Benie70 (1. Dezember 2008)

@Delgado
Endlich mal einer, der merkt was hier im Rheinisch Bergischen wirklich zählt, 
bin ebenfalls seit 1993 hier in der Region per Bike unterwegs und bisher wirklich extrem selten mit irgendwelchen Wanderern/Reitern/Hundebesitzern/Joggern oder anderen 
Waldnutzern aneinander geraten, und das unabhängig davon, ob ich alleine unterwegs war oder eine Gruppe geführt habe. Die lokalen Waldnutzer habe wirklich viel Humor, sind fast immer gutgelaunt und ich habe schon erlebt, dass sie Spalier stehen und einen den Berg rauf pushen. Allerdings spare ich mir so Sachen wie das Eifgental am Sonntag Nachmittag, da kann es aufgrund der Wandererdichte ja nur zu Problemen kommen.
Rücksicht und Freundlichkeit ist das eine , eine gewisse Lobbyarbeit das andere. 
Und die kann jeder betreiben, wer ist denn alles schonmal zur Pause bei Wanderern stehengeblieben und hat sich einfach mal dazugesellt, ein lockeres Gespräch, dann kommen auch ein paar neugierige Fragen (meist zum Bike und zur Gefährlichkeit)?
Hier fängt m.E. nach Lobbyarbeit an. 
Und ja, es wird immer ein paar Spinner geben (auf allen Seiten), und die verursachen dann halt Probleme, aber davon lasse ich mir den Spass nicht nehmen.


----------



## jokomen (1. Dezember 2008)

Dem kan ich nur zustimmen! In den 30 Jahren, wo ich da rumdüse, habe ich auch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht!  So wie man im Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es heraus !


----------



## juchhu (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube den hier auftretenden Poster gerne, dass sie sich vernünftig in der Natur und gegenüber anderen Waldnutzergruppen verhalten.

Dennoch nehmen Einzelne oder gar ganze Gruppen auch die negativen Entwicklungen wahr und übertragen sie leider auf den gesamten Mountainbikesport. Wenn dann in lokalen Bereichen diese Einzelnen oder Gruppen Lobbyarbeit gegen den Mountainbikesport betreiben, schadet dies dem gesamten Mountainbikesport und durch die mediale Verbreitung aber nicht nur im Lokalen sondern im Regional bzw. Überregionalen.

Nur weil man 20 Jahre unhelligt und vernünftig durch die Gegend fährt, wird durch diese Erfahrung keine Gesetzmäßigkeit für die Zukunft sichergestellt.

Edit: Wer Interesse an der Mitarbeit bei den einzelnen Mountainbikeparcours und dem Bikepark im Bergischen Land hat, möge sich bei mir melden. Und diejenigen, die gerne weiter debattieren, wie es wäre, wenn sich nichts ändern würden, sollen das einfach machen.


----------



## Delgado (1. Dezember 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Edit: Wer Interesse an der Mitarbeit bei den einzelnen Mountainbikeparcours und dem Bikepark im Bergischen Land hat, möge sich bei mir melden. Und diejenigen, die gerne weiter debattieren, wie es wäre, wenn sich nichts ändern würden, sollen das einfach machen.




Wenn der Hahn kräht auf dem Mist,
ändert sich das Wetter oder's bleibt wie es ist.


----------



## Razzor (1. Dezember 2008)

Ahja...

"Mountainbiker richten große Schäden an"... Und die ganzen Raupenfahrzeuge richten kein Schaden an? 

Ehrlich gesagt ist mir das ziemlich latte ob ich mit verboten als Mountainbiker rechnen muss oder nicht. Genauso ist es hier in der Wahner Heide. Wenn es ein Weg gibt der breit genug ist, dann wird der auch von mir befahren. Punkt. Mir kann keiner das Recht nehmen mich frei in der Natur zu bewegen. 

Wenn ich hier in der Wahner Heide sehe wie oft die Polizei mit ihren Geländewagen die Heide Patroullieren, dann kommt mir echt alles hoch... Vor allem da in der Heide ja so viele "Terroristen" rumlaufen usw...
Was erhoffen die sich eigentlich dabei? Ein paar Ältere Menschen dabei zu erwischen wie sie Pilze sammeln? 

Man sollte natürlich schon ein gewisses Maß an Benehmen in der Natur haben, jedoch ein Verbot für das befahren von Wegen sehe ich nicht ein.


----------



## Benie70 (1. Dezember 2008)

@juchhu
leider ist Deine Art von Lobbyarbeit in der heutigen Zeit wohl nicht zu unterschätzen, zugegeben, trotzdem bevorzuge ich die Arbeit an der Basis, sprich: Fahrtechnikkurse und geführte Touren in denen ich den Teinehmern versuche das Können und das Verständnis zu vermitteln, schonend mit Umwelt und Mitmenschen umzugehen. Wenn kein Wanderer was zu meckern hat, dann wird die Art von Lobbyarbeit, die eine Minderheit der Wanderer durchaus betreibt, in die Sackgasse führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (1. Dezember 2008)

Benie70 schrieb:


> ... trotzdem bevorzuge ich die Arbeit an der Basis, sprich: Fahrtechnikkurse und geführte Touren in denen ich den Teinehmern versuche das Können und das Verständnis zu vermitteln, schonend mit Umwelt und Mitmenschen umzugehen. ...


Die Arbeit an der Basis ist natürlich schon wichtig und gerade in unserem "Job" auch selbstverständlich. Hier erreichen wir allerdings zuerst nur die Biker selbst. 


Benie70 schrieb:


> ... Wenn kein Wanderer was zu meckern hat, dann wird die Art von Lobbyarbeit, die eine Minderheit der Wanderer durchaus betreibt, in die Sackgasse führen.


Ich fürchte, es reicht schon ein aufgebrachter Wanderer, der seinem SPD-, CDU- oder was auch immer-Freund sein _großes Leid _ über uns Biker klagt, dieser es mit in eine Ratssitzung nimmt und dort einen biker-unfreundlichen Antrag stellt, der dann - wenn's dumm läuft - von einem sich im Halbschlaf befindenden Haufen Politiker und Opportunisten bewilligt wird.
Daher und um dem entgegenzuwirken, muss es Lobbyarbeit geben, um die "andere Seite" überhaupt zu erreichen. Also die Nicht-Biker, die in ihren Pauschalurteilen aufgrund einiger weniger, die unseren Sport durch rücksichtsloses Verhalten in Misskredit bringen, festsitzen.
Das Problem, was ich hier in unserer Region sehe, ist, Lobbyarbeit mit dem _richtigen _Augenmaß zu betreiben. Man kann schnell in die eine oder andere Richtung überziehen und macht mehr kaputt als man erreicht.
Ich bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt, wie sich das alles denn so entwickelt. Vor allem im kommenden Jahr stehen ja in Remshagen und Odenthal große Veränderungen an, Bikeparks wachsen aus dem Boden, Wegenetze werden ausgeschildert, Transitrouten zwischen Kommunen geschaffen etc. etc.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Airhaenz (1. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich als Lobby Rufen muss: "Freie Fahrt für Biker!Fußgänger raus aus dem Wald!"
Ich würd es tun. 

Ich find es einfach erschreckend was ein einzelner Herr (der Name ist übrigens mehrfach in den oben verlinkten Zeitungartikeln zu lesen), für eine negative Presse erzeugen kann!

Ach ja ich habe diesen Herren persönlich kennen lernen dürfen und er tut nett - isses aber anscheinend nicht!!


----------



## juchhu (1. Dezember 2008)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> *Wenn ich als Lobby Rufen muss: "Freie Fahrt für Biker!Fußgänger raus aus dem Wald!"
> Ich würd es tun. *
> 
> Ich find es einfach erschreckend was ein einzelner Herr (der Name ist übrigens mehrfach in den oben verlinkten Zeitungartikeln zu lesen), für eine negative Presse erzeugen kann!
> ...



Das mag Lobbyarbeit sein.
Bringt leider gar nichts.
Und ist weder möglich noch sinnvoll.

Ich war vor einigen Monaten als Repräsentant des MTBvD bei einer Anhörung zu einem Planungsvorhaben MTB-Park im Landkreis Altenkirchen (RLP) eingeladen.
Mit einer solchen polemischen Aussage hätte ich wahrscheinlich um meine körperliche Unversehrtheit fürchten müssen, denn von den anwesenden ca. 70 Personen waren ca. 50 Personen Jäger und Waldeigentümer.

Bevor solche Äußerungen Schule machen, ist mir ehrlich gesagt die Stillhalte-Taktik dann doch lieber.


----------



## Henrie (1. Dezember 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> als Repräsentant des MTBvD bei einer Anhörung zu einem Planungsvorhaben MTB-Park im Landkreis Altenkirchen (RLP)



Repräsentant von 42.


----------



## supasini (1. Dezember 2008)

immer wieder lustig, Henrie.
auch wenn ich alles andere als ein Freund der Spalter vom kleinen v bin: die Karte zeigt nicht die Mitglieder, sondern die Forumsnutzer des mtbVd, die ihre Adresse angegeben haben - zumindest hab ich das so verstanden.

allerdings steckt dahinter die immer wiederkehrende Frage: wieviele Mitglieder vertritt Juchhu? Und wieviele davon wissen von ihrem Glück, sind also Einzelmitglieder in dem Verein? Und wieviele haben gar kein MTB (Sauerländischer Gebirgsverein oder so?)
Würde mich echt mal interessieren!
Aber leider kommt auf solche Fragen bisher immer nur was wie das man Mitglied werden soll... (was ich nicht werde, bin im RSV Euskirchen, der DIMB und dem DAV - ne gesunde Kombi, wie ich finde)


----------



## Silent (1. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> immer wieder lustig, Henrie.
> auch wenn ich alles andere als ein Freund der Spalter vom kleinen v bin: die Karte zeigt nicht die Mitglieder, sondern die Forumsnutzer des mtbVd, die ihre Adresse angegeben haben - zumindest hab ich das so verstanden.


So hast Du es richtig verstanden.
Auf alle Fälle hat Henry nichts besseres zu tun als die Fähnchen nachzuzählen, und selbst das stimmt nicht.
Ein Fähnchen bedeutet nämlich gleichzeitig nicht ein Mitglied


----------



## supasini (1. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> allerdings steckt dahinter die immer wiederkehrende Frage: wieviele Mitglieder vertritt Juchhu? Und wieviele davon wissen von ihrem Glück, sind also Einzelmitglieder in dem Verein? Und wieviele haben gar kein MTB (Sauerländischer Gebirgsverein oder so?)
> Würde mich echt mal interessieren!



Meine Fragen sind aber noch offen!


----------



## Airhaenz (1. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> immer wieder lustig, Henrie.
> auch wenn ich alles andere als ein Freund der Spalter vom kleinen v bin: die Karte zeigt nicht die Mitglieder, sondern die Forumsnutzer des mtbVd, die ihre Adresse angegeben haben - zumindest hab ich das so verstanden.
> 
> allerdings steckt dahinter die immer wiederkehrende Frage: wieviele Mitglieder vertritt Juchhu? Und wieviele davon wissen von ihrem Glück, sind also Einzelmitglieder in dem Verein? Und wieviele haben gar kein MTB (Sauerländischer Gebirgsverein oder so?)
> ...



Hey, im DAV bin ich auch. Hätte ich fast ganz vergessen

Wenn ich mein Polemik von oben mal etwas relatviere,
dass was ich dort gefordert habe, ist in etwas dass was die ehrenamtlichen Bodendenkmalpfleger vehement bezüglich der Biker fordern und auch durch ihre Lobbyarbeit vertreten. 

Vor Ort ist dann nicht nur von der Eifgenburg als Bodendenkmal die Rede, sondern eigentlich jedes Erdpartikel schützenswert und durch Bikerbedroht.
Auf meine Frage, ob diese Kostbarkeiten, denn nicht auch durch andere Waldnutzer bedroht/zerstört werden, erhielt ich die Antwort: Ja, die werde man sich als nächstes Vorknüpfen.


----------



## M::::: (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich wundere mich doch eine bischen über alle "Oldies" (bin selber wohl auch langsam einer ) die glauben, dadurch das sie relativ unbehelligt, seit zig Jahren durch den Wald biken, das Gewohnheitsrecht gepachtet haben das es auf ewig so bleibt.

Wir MTB ler waren vor zig Jahren halt eine Hand voll putziger Exoten, die von den anderen Waldnutzern belustigt zur Kenntnis genommen wurden.
Das ist im Jahre 2008 aber völlig anders. Wir werden mittlerweile auf Grund der Masse, von vielen anderen als Störfaktor empfunden (ob zu Recht oder nicht,ist erstmal egal). Ich halte eine vernünftige Lobbyarbeit für extrem wichtig. Das ist nicht cool und macht auch nicht besonders viel Spass,aber es wird perspektivisch unumgänglich sein. 

Ich gebe zu Bedenken, das ein Großteil genau der Gebiete auf denen das MTB von Gary Fisher & co "erfunden" ,seit geraumer Zeit für MTBler weitgehend gesperrt sind.
Und das nicht aus primär ökologischen Gesichtspunkten,sondern weil die Neureichen sich von den Bikern gestört fühlten .Das hätte mit einer brauchbaren Lobby wohl anders ausgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (2. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ...
> 
> allerdings steckt dahinter die immer wiederkehrende Frage: wieviele Mitglieder vertritt Juchhu? Und wieviele davon wissen von ihrem Glück, sind also Einzelmitglieder in dem Verein? Und wieviele haben gar kein MTB (Sauerländischer Gebirgsverein oder so?)
> Würde mich echt mal interessieren!
> Aber leider kommt auf solche Fragen bisher immer nur was wie das man Mitglied werden soll... (was ich nicht werde, bin im RSV Euskirchen, der DIMB und dem DAV - ne gesunde Kombi, wie ich finde)



Ehrlich, die Diskussion bringt doch nicht. Als ob Du ehrfurchtsvoll niederkniest, nachdem ich die aktuellen Zahlen genannt haben, dem MTBvD Deine Treue schwörst und von anderen Göttern abläßt.
Martin, Du hast doch Deine Entscheidung getroffen und das ist doch gut so. 

Ich war gestern beim Gastgeber TV Roetgen (bei Aachen) eingeladen. Über 20 Personen, Vertreter mehrer Radsportvereine, Offizielle aus dem Radsportbezirk und aktive Fahrer, haben die Gelegenheit genutzt, sich die Aufgaben und Ziele des MTBvD darstellen zu lassen. 
Nach Analyse der Fragen und Meinungen haben drei Punkte die Zuhörerschaft sehr beeindruckt:


Das starke Engagement und die Förderung von Kindern und Jugendlichen aber auch Erwachsenen im Mountainbikerennsport
Aufbau- und Organisationshilfe für Regionalgruppen
und das Leitkonzept "Angebot statt Verbote!"
Das betriebswirtschaftliche Konzept des MTBvD und die konsequente Gewinnung von namhaften Sponsoren außerhalb (!) der Bikebranche waren von grossem Interesse. Auch die wirtschaftliche Freiheit, die den beitretenden Vereinen zugestanden wird (freie Wahl der Vereinssponsoren, Trikotgestaltung etc.) und das pauschale Beitragskonzept des MTBvD (100  Jahresbeitrag pro Verein unabhängig von der Anzahl der Mitglieder) sowie Einkaufsvorteile und das Ausbildungssponsoring sprachen die Anwesenden an.

Mag der Prophet im eigenen Lande (also hier im Unterforum ) nichts gelten, außerhalb ist das Interesse und der Zuspruch groß.

Nächste Woche sitze ich mit Vertretern im Bereich der Vulkaneifel zusammen. Das geht jetzt Schlag auf Schlag.


----------



## skatmann (2. Dezember 2008)

Hei
Zum Eifgental bei Köln.
Artikel:http://www.wz-newsline.de/?redid=363791
Die Tage auch noch was im Kölner. Hatten am letzten Donnerstag einen Termin mit dem KSTA um unsere Sicht darzulegen. Bin an der Stadt dran und dem Förster. Ich werde dem zuständigen "Sport und Kulturausschuss nächstes Jahr ein paar unangenehme Fragen stellen. Mal sehen wie sie sich da raus reden wollen.
Stefan


----------



## Benie70 (2. Dezember 2008)

Gleiche Region (rund um Schöllerhof): 
aus KSTA vom 02.12.08
Weihnachtslauf "Rund um den Altenberger Dom"
Der Lauftreff Schöllerfoff des TV Blecher lädt ein......
....am Samstag 6.12.08 wird in mehreren Gruppen.....
....Start zum Zweistundenrennen erfolgt um 14:00 Uhr......
...Treffpunkt Turnhalle Blecher....
....Start zum Einstundenrennen 15:00 Uhr....
....Treffpunkt Parkplatz Schöllerhoff....

Lobbyarbeit hin, Lobbyarbeit her, wer Samstag ab Mittag in der Region biked und die Laufveranstaltung stört, der bringt sicher wieder alle Biker in Veruf. 
Also bitte berücksichtigen und andere Strecke planen.


----------



## skatmann (2. Dezember 2008)

Mein Tipp an alle.Kommt recht früh mit möglichst vielen Autos und stellt den Platz zu. Bikes bleiben zu Hause, logisch. Wollen ja keine Läufer stören. Ne , werden aber alle einen breiten Spaziergang machen, so breit wie irgend geht. Und sieht einer Läufer, ich nicht. Ich werde doch nicht kuschen vor denen, kann ich das Rad ja gleich verkaufen. Wie nannte man solche Aktionen in der guten alten Zeit. Zivielen Ungehorsam oder so, hehe. Müssen als MTBler mal was kreativer werden. Bin mal für einen Demo mit dem Demo.

§ 2 (Fn 33)
Betreten des Waldes
(Zu § 14 Bundeswaldgesetz)

(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung ist auf eigene Gefahr gestattet, soweit sich nicht aus den Bestimmungen dieses Gesetzes oder aus anderen Rechtsvorschriften Abweichungen ergeben.

(2) Absatz 1 gilt sinngemäß auch für das Radfahren, ausgenommen die Benutzung motorgetriebener Fahrzeuge, und das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen auf Straßen und festen Wegen.


----------



## Benie70 (2. Dezember 2008)

@skatmann
die Einzelheiten zur Waldbetretung sind im Landesgesetz geregelt, also brauchst Du hier kein Bundesgesetzt zitieren.........
und jetzt stell Dir vor, Du fährst nen organisierten Bike Marathon und da laufen plötzlich Jogger auf der Strecke. Würde Dir wahrscheinlich genausogut gefallen, wie den Läufern wenn in deren Veranstaltung Biker umherirren.
Es geht hier nicht darum Rechte einzuschränken, sondern um die Basics sozialen Zusammenlebens.


----------



## Razzor (2. Dezember 2008)

Edit: Gelöscht weil schon geklärt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (2. Dezember 2008)

@ skatmann

Der Sinn Deiner Aktion wäre jetzt noch mal was genau  ?

Beweisen das man sich auch ohne Bike daneben benehmen kann ?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (2. Dezember 2008)

Benie70 schrieb:


> Gleiche Region (rund um Schöllerhof):
> aus KSTA vom 02.12.08
> Weihnachtslauf "Rund um den Altenberger Dom"
> Der Lauftreff Schöllerfoff des TV Blecher lädt ein......
> ...





skatmann schrieb:


> Mein Tipp an alle.Kommt recht früh mit möglichst vielen Autos und stellt den Platz zu. Bikes bleiben zu Hause, logisch. Wollen ja keine Läufer stören. Ne , werden aber alle einen breiten Spaziergang machen, so breit wie irgend geht. Und sieht einer Läufer, ich nicht. Ich werde doch nicht kuschen vor denen, kann ich das Rad ja gleich verkaufen. Wie nannte man solche Aktionen in der guten alten Zeit. Zivielen Ungehorsam oder so, hehe. Müssen als MTBler mal was kreativer werden. Bin mal für einen Demo mit dem Demo.
> 
> § 2 (Fn 33)
> Betreten des Waldes
> ...


Omg, was für ein Thread, was für Beiträge...

1. Ich habe den Lauf früher selber mitgemacht: Da hat niemand etwas gegen Biker. Der Wald rund um den Schöllerhof ist recht groß: Da ist genügend Platz für Läufer und Biker. Vielleicht sollte man nicht gerade mit einer Gruppe von 20 Biker durch die gegend dort um die Uhrzeit radeln. Und eine Demo für oder gegen irgend etwas ist bestimmt nicht erforderlich....

2. Mit 30 hm/h durch den Wald fahren: Muss man nicht immer auch mit Wanderern/Mountainbikern/anderen Hindernissen als Bäumen rechnen? Was macht ihr denn dann: Die Wanderer (wie die Bäume) einfach umfahren? Oder wäre es nicht sinnvoll,  die Geschwindigkeit so zu kontrollieren, daß man auf Sicht anhalten kann?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Dezember 2008)

skatmann schrieb:


> Hei
> Zum Eifgental bei Köln.
> Artikel:http://www.wz-newsline.de/?redid=363791
> Die Tage auch noch was im Kölner. Hatten am letzten Donnerstag einen Termin mit dem KSTA um unsere Sicht darzulegen. *Bin an der Stadt dran und dem Förster. Ich werde dem zuständigen "Sport und Kulturausschuss nächstes Jahr ein paar unangenehme Fragen stellen.* Mal sehen wie sie sich da raus reden wollen.
> Stefan





skatmann schrieb:


> Mein Tipp an alle.Kommt recht früh mit möglichst vielen Autos und stellt den Platz zu. Bikes bleiben zu Hause, logisch. Wollen ja keine Läufer stören. Ne , werden aber alle einen breiten Spaziergang machen, so breit wie irgend geht. Und sieht einer Läufer, ich nicht. Ich werde doch nicht kuschen vor denen, kann ich das Rad ja gleich verkaufen. Wie nannte man solche Aktionen in der guten alten Zeit. Zivielen Ungehorsam oder so, hehe. Müssen als MTBler mal was kreativer werden. Bin mal für einen Demo mit dem Demo.
> ...


Das meine ich mit "Augenmaß" bei der Lobbyarbeit: Dinge, die man im Dialog positiv gestalten könnte, nicht wieder mit dem Ars$$ einreissen! Wie kommt man auf so eine Aktion? 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Airhaenz (2. Dezember 2008)

skatmann schrieb:


> Mein Tipp an alle.Kommt recht früh mit möglichst vielen Autos und stellt den Platz zu. Bikes bleiben zu Hause, logisch. Wollen ja keine Läufer stören. Ne , werden aber alle einen breiten Spaziergang machen, so breit wie irgend geht. Und sieht einer Läufer, ich nicht. Ich werde doch nicht kuschen vor denen, kann ich das Rad ja gleich verkaufen. Wie nannte man solche Aktionen in der guten alten Zeit. Zivielen Ungehorsam oder so, hehe. Müssen als MTBler mal was kreativer werden. Bin mal für einen Demo mit dem Demo.
> 
> § 2 (Fn 33)
> Betreten des Waldes
> ...




Wenn man nicht weiss wer auf einen schießt, bringt es in den seltesten Fällen etwas blind zurück zu schiessen..Sicher hat man nachher ein paar Feinde mehr und vielleicht auch ein paar Freunde weniger.

Wichtig ist bei der Legeslative(Kreis GL und Stadt GL/Burscheid/Wermelskirchen) ein positives Image zu erhalten. 

Damit die sichm wenn z.B. wieder ein Bodendenkmalschützer gegen MTB'ler wettern, denken:
Erst durch die MTB'ler sind viele unsere Kids(Jugend ist immer gut - auch wenn man die nur als Vehicle für die eigene Nachricht benutzt) in die tolle heimische Natur gebracht worden;überhaupt auf die Existen von z.B. der Eifgenburg aufmerksam geworden. Das ist allemal besser,als wenn ein Bodendenkmal unbemerkt verstaubt und nur zur persönlichen Befriedigung von ein paar Freaks gut ist.


----------



## Enrgy (2. Dezember 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Wie kommt man auf so eine Aktion?



...indem man immer mit den Ellenbogen durchs Leben geht und andere einem schei$$egal sind. 

DANKE, weiter so!


Ich muß sagen, bei solchen Zeitgenossen habe ich ein weitaus schlechteres Gefühl was deren "Lobbyarbeit" angeht als beim MTBvD, da ihr Tun wohl ausschließlich emotional gesteuert ist.
Wie dann so eine Diskussion ausehen mag, kann man sich leicht vorstellen.


----------



## skatmann (2. Dezember 2008)

Mein Kommentar zur Wanderern, raus aus dem Wald, solange manche sich daraus einen "Spaß" machen und die Weg absichtlich und heimtückisch mit mit Asten und Bäumen verlegen. Diese Jahr schon zwei mal deswegen gelegt. Meine Toleranzgrenze ist damit ausgeschöpft. Wenn ich den Mtb ler das fahren verbieten will, weil sich ein paar nicht benehmen können, dann müssen nach der gleich Logik, weil sich ein paar Wandere nicht benehmen können, eben alle draußen bleiben, basta. Ich habe für diese Körperverletzungen 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(Körperverletzung

Der Grundtatbestand der Körperverletzung ist in § 223 StGB normiert:

(1) Wer eine andere Person körperlich misshandelt oder an der Gesundheit schädigt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
(2) Der Versuch ist strafbar.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
null Toleranz. Werde mich jetzt nicht von diesen Verbrechern am Radfahren hindern lassen. Soll sich bloss keiner erwischen lassen, gibt dann immer schön ne Strafanzeige.

Die glaube doch glatt alle das sie denn Wald für sich allein gepachtet haben. 
Fahre seit 1992, aber diese Unsitten treten erst in den letzten 3-4 Jahren auf.
Am schlimmsten sind die Wandergruppen mit "Wanderführer".  Der nächste von den der mir da noch mal blöd kommt bekommt auch erst mal Stress mit dem Staatsanwalt. Wie gesagt. 0 Toleranz. Lernen geht nur über Schmerz bei denen.


----------



## Athabaske (2. Dezember 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...In diesem Sinne: Frohes gemeinsames Schaffen, es nutzt ja in jedem Fall dem Mountainbikesport...


...und dem eigenen Ego.

Schade, schade.

Nicht nur die Buddelkiddies schaden dem Sport, sondern auch die Extrawürste beider Fraktionen, die mehr Energie aufweden sich gegenseitig zu übertrumpfen oder gar schlecht zu machen, als für ihr eigentliches Ziel.

Wobei ich überzeugt bin, kein DIMB oder MTBvD können wirklich wesentliches für uns MTBler ändern oder etwas in unserem Sinne verbessern. Die "Gegenseite" ist viel zu gut vernetzt und hat sich schon seit Jahren "eingeschossen".

Es wird im wesentlich größeren Stil gegen jeglichen Natursport gearbeitet, sieher hierzu die geplante Verabschiedung des Umweltgesetzbuches (UGB) 2009. Nicht dass ich den DAV hervorheben will, aber die Mitarbeit im Kuratorium Sport und Natur, könnte Schlimmeres verhindern. Vielleicht fühlt sich der eine oder andere (Selbsternannte) Vertreter der MTBler angesprochen? Denn ansonsten gucken wir alle (Kletterer, Paddler, Reiter, Radfahrer usw...) in die Röhre und die Kniebundhosenfraktion lacht sich in Fäustchen.

So genug schwarzgemalt...


----------



## skatmann (2. Dezember 2008)

Dann wert euch endlich mal. Wenn Wanderer misst machen, dann muss das auch öffentlich gemacht werden. Sonst passiert da nie was, und die behalten ihren guten Ruf.  Also wenn immer es geht mit dem Finger auf die zeigen, aber dezent.


----------



## supasini (2. Dezember 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Xxxxxxxx, Du hast doch Deine Entscheidung getroffen und das ist doch gut so.



Ich fände es gut und wichtig, wenn du dich an die Regel halten würdest, dass in solchen Foren mit dem Nickname und nicht mit dem Klarnamen angesprochen wird - bitte ändern!


----------



## Enrgy (2. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> *Ich fände es gut und wichtig, wenn du dich an die Regel halten würdest, dass in solchen Foren mit dem Nickname und nicht mit dem Klarnamen angesprochen wird - bitte ändern!*




 wo steht das? ich suche, find aber nix. gibts das tatsächlich schirftlich? hat man das beim anmelden anerkannt? fragen über fragen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (2. Dezember 2008)

ist soweit ich informiert bin ne *ungeschriebene* Regel - die sinnvoll ist!


----------



## Silent (2. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ist soweit ich informiert bin ne *ungeschriebene* Regel - die sinnvoll ist!



Bei dem Müll den einige hier von sich geben kann ich verstehen das sie nicht erkannt werden wollen. Anonym lässt sich besser beleidigen


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Dezember 2008)

skatmann schrieb:


> Mein Kommentar zur Wanderern, raus aus dem Wald, solange manche sich daraus einen "Spaß" machen und die Weg absichtlich und heimtückisch mit mit Asten und Bäumen verlegen. Diese Jahr schon zwei mal deswegen gelegt. Meine Toleranzgrenze ist damit ausgeschöpft. Wenn ich den Mtb ler das fahren verbieten will, weil sich ein paar nicht benehmen können, dann müssen nach der gleich Logik, weil sich ein paar Wandere nicht benehmen können, eben alle draußen bleiben, basta. ... Werde mich jetzt nicht von diesen Verbrechern am Radfahren hindern lassen. Soll sich bloss keiner erwischen lassen, gibt dann immer schön ne Strafanzeige.
> ...
> Am schlimmsten sind die Wandergruppen mit "Wanderführer".  Der nächste von den der mir da noch mal blöd kommt bekommt auch erst mal Stress mit dem Staatsanwalt. Wie gesagt. 0 Toleranz. Lernen geht nur über Schmerz bei denen.


Unser größtes Problem ist, dass wir mit den einigen wenigen unter uns Bikern, die den Wanderern und Behörden "Stress machen", sie beschimpfen und unerlaubte Wege fahren, in einen Topf geworfen werden. Dies führt zu einem Pauschalurteil über ALLE Mountainbiker. Die stehen dann auch für "0 Toleranz". 
Wenn du dich dieses Jahr schon zweimal wg. "absichtlich und heimtückisch mit Asten und Bäumen verlegten Wegen" gelegt hast, empfehle ich dir einen Fahrtechnikkurs, in dem vorausschauendes Fahren gelehrt wird. Nicht, dass du das nächste Mal, wenn du wieder zu schnell bist, einen netten Wanderer (oder vielleicht sogar mich??) über den Haufen fährst ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## skatmann (2. Dezember 2008)

Stefan SIT

Hei

Wenn du meins ich würde Scheiß erzählen oder könnte nicht fahren dann täuschst du dich.
Ich muss nicht langsam fahren nur weil einer meint, er hat das Recht die Wege zu verlegen und Straftaten zu begehen.
Kleine Geschichte aus dem Wienerwald:
Mir ist aus glaubhafter Quelle zugetragen worden, das so ein netter Wandere sich in einer Ausschusssitzung ( er gehört dem Ausschuss an, zuständig für uns ) öffentlich gerühmt hat es den MTBlern  mal so richtig besorgt zu haben, als er nach Hause gegangen ist. Und genau den Weg, in dem er mit 4 Stämmen in ca. 1,3 bis 1,5 m Abstand hintereinander gelegt hatte, sind ein Freund und  ich an dem Tag runtergekommen. Der Weg geht durch ein Lichtung die mit hohem Gras . Da siehst du keine Hindernisse in 10cm Höhe im Gras.
Da passte das Rad immer schön rein, da fährst auch du super Reiter nicht mehr drüber.
Finde ich auch tolle das du solche Straftaten noch gut findest, nach dem Motto, muß er eben langsamer fahren.
Was willst du den dann noch im Wald, schiebst wohl kräftig damit du nicht fällst und kriechst den Wanderern den Rest kann sich jeder mal denken.

Ich mache den Wanderen keinen Stress, werde mich aber nicht von denen Beleidigen oder anranzen lassen, so noch dem Motto, verpisst euch. Ich fahre auch nur die normalen Werge wie die Andern auch. Ich zähle mich zu den absolut liebenswerten MTBlern. Doch bei Beleidigung und Körperverletzung hört der Spass auf.


----------



## Henrie (2. Dezember 2008)

Fragmentierter Beitrag. Auch intellektuell.


----------



## juchhu (2. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ist soweit ich informiert bin ne *ungeschriebene* Regel - die sinnvoll ist!



 Bitte was?

Wenn Du anonym durch I-Net surfen willst, vermeide die Nutzung von Signaturen, die dies "supasini-Radfahr-Page" zum Inhalt haben und über die man jenes abrufen kann.

B2T:

Ich hatte gerade ein konstruktives 2-stündiges persönliches Gespräch mit dem Hauptgeschäftsführer des SGVs. Wir sind einen entscheidenden Schritt in der Planung zukünftiger ausgeschilderter Mountainbikeroutennetz weiter gekommen. Auch zeichnet sich eine interessante Kooperation im Bereich Printkarten (Wander- und  Mountainbikerouten auf einer Karte) ab. Realisierung 2009.

Das ist Lobbyarbeit, so wie wir sie uns vorstellen: ruhig, sachbezogen und konstruktiv, sozusagen 100%-ige Toleranz.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Dezember 2008)

Henrie schrieb:


> Fragmentierter Beitrag. Auch intellektuell.


... und offensichtlich beratungs-resistent. Lassen wir das ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (2. Dezember 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> ... Wir sind einen entscheidenden Schritt in der Planung zukünftiger ausgeschilderter Mountainbikeroutennetz weiter gekommen. Auch zeichnet sich eine interessante Kooperation im Bereich Printkarten (Wander- und  Mountainbikerouten auf einer Karte) ab. Realisierung 2009.
> 
> Das ist Lobbyarbeit, so wie wir sie uns vorstellen: ruhig, sachbezogen und konstruktiv, sozusagen 100%-ige Toleranz.


Na, da seid ihr ja wieder ganz weit vorne: Wanderwege und Mountainbikewege getrennt...


----------



## skatmann (2. Dezember 2008)

Genau, jetzt lass ich mir vom SGV sagen,wo ich zu fahren habe
Die spinnen die Röme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frosthelm (2. Dezember 2008)

skatmann schrieb:


> Mein Kommentar zur Wanderern, raus aus dem Wald,


Das ist doch genau das was wir den Anderen vorwerfen!
Es kann nicht sein, dass nur weil sich jemand auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, andere Gruppen ausgegrenzt werden... 
Wir müssen also nach einer Lösung für beide Seiten suchen und nicht nach einer Verschärfung des Konfliktes! 
Indem wir auf Trotzig schalten, andere Verantstaltungen mit unsinnigen Demos stören oder Wanderer anpöbeln werden sicher keinen einzigen Punkt machen!



skatmann schrieb:


> eben alle draußen bleiben, basta.


Na super ... das kleine Gemüt wird gekühlt ... und was wäre damit gewonnen?!



skatmann schrieb:


> null Toleranz. Werde mich jetzt nicht von diesen Verbrechern am Radfahren hindern lassen. Soll sich bloss keiner erwischen lassen, gibt dann immer schön ne Strafanzeige.


Mit dieser Haltung bist Du bei MTB-Hassern in bester Gesellschaft! 
Nur mit verändertem Vorzeichen ... aber grundsätzlich keinen Deut besser! 



skatmann schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. 0 Toleranz. Lernen geht nur über Schmerz bei denen.


Hmm ... hast Du aus den Schmerzen gelernt? Offensichtlich nicht!

Die Aktion mit der Zeitung war darauf ausgerichtet den Blickwinkel der Öffentlichkeit/Leserschaft zu weiten und zu zeigen, dass es auch andere Sichtweisen und auch bereits Lösungsansätze gibt.
Denn: das, was wir erreichen wollen, ist doch, dass wir Biker in die Prozesse eingebunden werden und nicht vorverurteilt werden.
Das Verhalten was Du hier vorschlägst verkehrt all diese Bemühungen ins Gegenteil und demontiert all jene Versuche die Dinge zu bessern.

Natürlich ist es frustrierend, das die Mühlen langsam mahlen ... aber so sind die Dinge hier eben. Hauruck-Aktionen bringen sehr selten was.
Ich denke, dass die Beispiele der IMBA sehr gut aufzeigen, wie sich desolate Zustände (=Trailverbote -> wovon wir im Bergischen zum Glück *noch* ein Stück weg sind) durch überlegtes Handeln und positives Image wesentlich verbessern lassen.

PS: Deine Wut ist grundsätzlich nachvollziehbar!  ... nur sollte man doch auch besonnen handeln.
Aber was Du privat für Fehden eingehst, ist natürlich ganz und gar deine persönliche Freiheit!


----------



## M::::: (2. Dezember 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Na, da seid ihr ja wieder ganz weit vorne: Wanderwege und Mountainbikewege getrennt...



Wer sagt das ?


----------



## ultra2 (2. Dezember 2008)

skatmann schrieb:


> bla, bla, bla...Ich zähle mich zu den absolut liebenswerten MTBlern. bla, bla, bla...



Immer wieder wenn es um Verbote und Regelungen geht, kommen Leute wie du aus irgendwelchen Löchern gekrochen. Warum eigentlich?


----------



## Silent (2. Dezember 2008)

skatmann schrieb:


> Genau, jetzt lass ich mir vom SGV sagen,wo ich zu fahren habe
> Die spinnen die Röme


wo steht denn das der SGV dir sagen will wo Du langfahren sollst?
Es geht sich um eine gemeinsame Karte die aufgelegt werden soll, auf denen Biker- und Wanderrouten zu sehen sind.
Hätte der SGV (oder auch andere Wandervereinigungen) in den letzten Jahrzehnten die Wege nicht gepflegt, wären sicher einige hundert Kilometer weniger an Singletrails im Wald zu finden, auf denen sicher auch DU schon gefahren bist.


----------



## skatmann (2. Dezember 2008)

Unter MTB lern wird ja mal noch ne Runde Klartext reden dürfen. Und die Jungs von Frosthelm kennen mich. Ich habe bis jetzt keinem Wanderer verbal öffentlich (Presse ) auf die Klappe gehauen. Anderherum soll man die Schnauze halten.  Wenn wir Mountainbiker aber in unsere Gesundheit oder im Extremfall in unserem Leben gefährdet sind von Kriminellen, kenne ich aus Selbsterhaltungstrieb  keine Toleranz solchen Leuten gegenüber. Die wollen es mir besorgen, und das nicht nur verbal. Für mich stellt sich nur die Frage wie ich mal so einen Typen auf frischer Tat erwische. Sind nämlich ganz feige Schweine. Diese Posting läuft ja auch nicht über die Zeitung, ist auch besser so. Aber kriminell bleibt kriminell. Basta.

Ich hoffe ein paar Leute wachen mal nach ein paar provokanten Mails hier mal auf.
Ihr wisst doch, es wir alles nicht so heiss gegessen wie es gekocht wird.


----------



## M::::: (2. Dezember 2008)

skatmann schrieb:


> Genau, jetzt lass ich mir vom SGV sagen,wo ich zu fahren habe
> Die spinnen die Röme



Das sagt doch keiner. 

Was bist du denn überhaupt für einer ? Dr. Jekyll und Mr. Hyde ? Machst bei der Presse Schönwetter um hier dann so nen Mist ab zu lassen ? Glaubst Du Du bist der einzige Waldnutzer der Internet hat ? 
Was macht das wohl für nen Eindruck, wenn jemand in der Presse für Miteinander im Wald wirbt und dann hier sein wahres Gesicht zeigt ?
Und Du bist auch noch Zitat. :"am Förster und der Stadt dran" 

Na dann wird s ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (2. Dezember 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Na, da seid ihr ja wieder ganz weit vorne: Wanderwege und Mountainbikewege *getrennt*...



Steht das irgendwo?

Es werden Angebote von Routen mit besonderer Qualität sein.
Betreten und Befahren werden dürfen weiterhin alle Wege gem. Legaldefinition des LFoG NRW. Punkt.  



skatmann schrieb:


> Genau, jetzt *lass ich mir vom SGV sagen,wo ich zu fahren habe*
> Die spinnen die Röme



Ne, Du doch nicht!
Du stehst doch über allem.
Quasi der Vollchecker der Lobbyarbeit.


----------



## skatmann (2. Dezember 2008)

Den Förster, den ich gute kenne, werde ich mal nett fragen, wann den die Bäume weggeräumt werden. Laufe auch auf einigen Strecken und da stören die auch, wie ich finde. Die liegen da schon teilweise ein 1 Jahr und länger.
Und das ist nicht nur im Eifgental. Mit der Stadt möchte ich mal klären, warum die Verkehrssicherungspflicht (umgefallen Bäume in den Wegen) auf dem Wegen nicht durchgesetzt wird. Das kann man doch wohl als mündiger Bürger erfahren dürfen.
Oder ist das mittlerweile als MTBler auch schon nicht mehr erlaubt, könnte ja schlecht Presse geben wenn man fragt. Wir sind anscheint schon soweit.
---------------------------------------------------
Wegen mir ist noch kein Wandere zur Stadt oder Presse gelaufen und musste sich ausheulen. Ich habe bis jetzt auch immer den Mund gehalten wenn was war, zB dumme Kommentare die man schon mal kriegt, oder zu gemachte Wege. Aber wegen so Idioten sich auf die Klappe legen und den Mund halten, das soll man. Und auch noch zu erlogener Presse schweigen, na prima.


----------



## Frosthelm (2. Dezember 2008)

skatmann schrieb:


> Unter MTB lern wird ja mal noch ne Runde Klartext reden dürfen. Und die Jungs von Frosthelm kennen mich.



Jaaa ... das mit dem Klartext ist öfter mal schwierig 
Auch hier im "anoymen" Forum lohnt es, ein wenig auf die Wortwahl achten (ich weiß das aus eigener Erfahrung ).

HASTA LA VITTORIA SIEMPRE!


----------



## skatmann (2. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht muss man den Spies umdrehen. Habe noch ne schöne stramme Fuchsschlagfalle. Die mal vergraben. Wenn dann eine reinlatsch sagen, he du warst zu schnell, musste langsamer gehen. Wäre das logische Gegenargument das man Wanderern dann sagen müsste.
Vorsicht Ironie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Die meisten sind ja ganz nett, so 99.99999998 %, nur der Rest!


----------



## Ommer (2. Dezember 2008)

skatmann schrieb:


> Den Förster, den ich gute kenne, werde ich mal nett fragen, wann den die Bäume weggeräumt werden. Laufe auch auf einigen Strecken und da stören die auch, wie ich finde. Die liegen da schon teilweise ein 1 Jahr und länger.
> Und das ist nicht nur im Eifgental. Mit der Stadt möchte ich mal klären, warum die *Verkehrssicherungspflicht *(umgefallen Bäume in den Wegen) auf dem Wegen nicht durchgesetzt wird. Das kann man doch wohl als mündiger Bürger erfahren dürfen.



Die Verkehrssicherungspflicht gilt nicht für den Wald:
_
In der Entscheidung OLG Hamm 30.03.2007 - 13 U 62/06 wurde die Verkehrssicherungspfllicht des Waldeigentümers wie folgt konkretisiert:
_ 

_Soweit das Waldgrundstück eines Eigentümers an eine öffentliche Straße angrenzt, besteht eine Sicherungspflicht des Baumbestandes, von dem Gefahren für den Verkehr auf dem angrenzenden öffentlichen Weg oder der öffentlichen Straße ausgehen können, zur Vermeidung schädlicher Einwirkung auf die Verkehrsteilnehmer durch umstürzende Bäume.
Hier gelten dann die für die Sicherheit von Straßenbäumen entwickelten Grundsätze für eine äußere Sichtprüfung bezogen auf die Gesundheit und Standsicherheit zweimal jährlich im belaubten und unbelaubten Zustand._
_Für die Sicherung von Waldbesuchern gilt: *Da dem unentgeltlichen Betretungsrecht eine Duldungspflicht des Waldeigentümers gegenübersteht, braucht dieser für typische Gefahren keine besonderen Vorkehrungen zum Schutz der Waldbesucher zu treffen. Eine Verkehrssicherungs- und Haftungspflicht des Waldeigentümers für typische Waldgefahren besteht grundsätzlich nicht.* Typische Waldgefahren, zu denen auch mangelnde Standfestigkeit von Bäumen abseits von Verkehrsflächen zählen, gehören zu dem vom Waldbesucher übernommenen Risiko, der Waldbesuch erfolgt auf dessen eigene Gefahr. Mit natürlichen Gefahren muss derjenige, der sich in die Natur begibt, stets rechnen.
Es ist allgemein anerkannt, dass nur für atypische Gefahren eine Verkehrssicherungspflicht im Einzelfall bestehen kann, etwa wenn dem Waldeigentümer bekannt ist oder bekannt sein muss, dass besondere, situationsbedingte Risiken bestehen. Die Verletzung einer Verkehrssicherungspflicht kommt im Bereich des Waldes daher nur dann in Betracht, wenn der Waldbesitzer besondere Gefahren schafft oder duldet, die ein Waldbesucher nicht oder nicht rechtzeitig erkennen kann und auf die er sich nicht einzurichten vermag._
Ich denke, dass die "Stadt" nicht der Waldeigentümer ist.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## skatmann (2. Dezember 2008)

Klartext ist meine Spezialität. Dafür muss ich nicht geliebt werden. Aber meine Meinung vertrete ich auch schon mal überspitzt, damit mal ein paar Leute wach werden. Und Meinungsfreiheit gibt es bis jetzt noch.


----------



## skatmann (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Ommer
Das weis ich, deswegen muss der Förster öffentlich in Kenntnis gesetzt werden, zB durch anschreiben mit genauer Beschreibung. Zu den Pflichten eines Waldeigentümers gehört aber das er Wege von umgestürzten Bäumen  räumt. Bin nämlich selber Waldeigentümer.

Es ist allgemein anerkannt, dass nur für atypische Gefahren eine Verkehrssicherungspflicht im Einzelfall bestehen kann, etwa wenn dem Waldeigentümer bekannt ist oder bekannt sein muss, dass besondere, situationsbedingte Risiken bestehen. Die Verletzung einer Verkehrssicherungspflicht kommt im Bereich des Waldes daher nur dann in Betracht, wenn der Waldbesitzer besondere Gefahren schafft oder duldet, die ein Waldbesucher nicht oder nicht rechtzeitig erkennen kann und auf die er sich nicht einzurichten vermag.


----------



## Razzor (2. Dezember 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wir sind einen entscheidenden Schritt in der Planung zukünftiger ausgeschilderter Mountainbikeroutennetz weiter gekommen.




Die wollen mir vorschreiben wo ich/wir fahren sollen? Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
Wird ja immer besser.
Gut nur das ich mich an sowas nicht halten werde. Ich seh sowas überhaupt nicht ein.


----------



## Silent (2. Dezember 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden?


Nein


----------



## Ommer (2. Dezember 2008)

skatmann schrieb:


> Die Verletzung einer Verkehrssicherungspflicht kommt im Bereich des Waldes daher nur dann in Betracht, wenn der Waldbesitzer *besondere Gefahren schafft* oder duldet, die ein Waldbesucher nicht oder nicht rechtzeitig erkennen kann und auf die er sich nicht einzurichten vermag.



Das hab ich erlebt (oder besser gesagt überlebt), als der Bauer einen kaum sichtbaren Weidezaundraht quer über den Weg spannte.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (2. Dezember 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> Die wollen mir vorschreiben wo ich/wir fahren sollen? Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
> Wird ja immer besser.
> Gut nur das ich mich an sowas nicht halten werde. Ich seh sowas überhaupt nicht ein.





juchhu schrieb:


> Es werden Angebote von Routen mit besonderer Qualität sein.
> *Betreten und Befahren werden dürfen weiterhin alle Wege gem. Legaldefinition des LFoG NRW. Punkt.  *



Also nen bischen lesen is doch jetzt nicht zu viel verlangt.


----------



## Silent (2. Dezember 2008)

Langsam verstehe ich das die CDU die deutsche Sprache im Grundgesetz verankern will


----------



## skatmann (2. Dezember 2008)

Einen noch zur Versöhnung ))))))

Jahresabschlussbericht: Eifgental          von den Wanderplögeln e.V.

Jahresstatistik Tote und Verwundete.;-) 

Mountainbiker:
2 mal  skatmann von Rad geholt. Verwundet;-) bravo
Frosthelm kennt weiter Fälle.      Verwundet ;-)klasse 

Wandere:
Uns kein Fall bekannt wo ein Wandere eine Kette, Helm oder ähnliches über gezogen bekommen hat.
0 mal verwundet / tot   ;-)         Ihr seit spitze

Logik: 2 ist mehr wie 0, also sind die Mountainbiker ganz klar die Schlimmeren.

Sehr gutes Jahr Freunde. Ich höre gerade vom meinem Waffenwart , das wir das dem Grundkurs " Die Waldguerillia" zu verdanken haben.
Schwerpunkte waren
a. Herzschrittmacher richtig warten und justieren.
b. Spazierstock schleifen
c. Wege verlegen für Anfänger
d. Agent Provokateur Teil 1  

Nächstes Jahr gibt es den Kurs " Einzelkämpfer im Eifgental"
Überleben zwischen den Mountainbikern.

Lasst euch überraschen, es wird ein High Light, sagt er.
Aber ohne hartes Wintertraining, sagt er, habt Ihr da keins Chance durchzukommen. 
Euer Forstschreck


----------



## Silent (2. Dezember 2008)

skatmann schrieb:


> Einen noch zur Versöhnung ))))))
> 
> Jahresabschlussbericht: Eifgental                          von den Wanderplögeln e.V.
> 
> ...


Wenn ich das jetzt richtig interpretiere, dann wurde skatmann zwei mal von Wanderern vom Bike geholt und vermöbelt.
Frosthelm kennt noch weitere Fälle von Übergriffen seitens Wanderern gegenüber Bikern, die dann jedes mal verwundet wurden in der Schlacht um den Wald.
Andererseits gab es keine Übergriffe von Bikern gegenüber Wanderern. Als Waffen werden von den Bikern Ketten und Helme mitgeführt, die aber nicht zum Einsatz gekommen sind.
Da Du ein Freund des überspitzten Satzes bist: Die Wanderer sind besser gerüstet, haben bessere Waffen und Fallen. Und bei Übergriffen seitens Wanderern gegenüber Bikern, haben Biker keine Chance.

Merkst Du jetzt langsam was für einen Blödsinn Du da schreibst?


----------



## SFA (2. Dezember 2008)

Kann der Thread jetzt geschlossen werden?


----------



## juchhu (2. Dezember 2008)

SFA schrieb:


> Kann der Thread jetzt geschlossen werden?



Nö, und beim nächsten Mal schaut Ihr Euch Eure Mitstreiter vielleicht länger bzw. besser an, bevor Ihr vorschnell zusammen in die Kamera grinst, um Lobbyarbeit zu machen, die dann durch einen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes sabotiert wird.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (2. Dezember 2008)

skatmann schrieb:


> Den Förster, den ich gute kenne, werde ich mal nett fragen, wann den die Bäume weggeräumt werden. Laufe auch auf einigen Strecken und da stören die auch, wie ich finde. Die liegen da schon teilweise ein 1 Jahr und länger.
> Und das ist nicht nur im Eifgental. ...


Wo fährst bzw. läufst Du denn im Eifgental? Zwischen Burscheid und Altenberg kann das aber nicht sein, da liegen höchsten 1 oder 2 Bäume.


----------



## SFA (2. Dezember 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nö, und beim nächsten Mal schaut Ihr Euch Eure Mitstreiter vielleicht länger bzw. besser an, bevor Ihr vorschnell zusammen in die Kamera grinst, um Lobbyarbeit zu machen, die dann durch einen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes sabotiert wird.


Du bist doch nur frustriert, das Du nicht in die Kamera grinsen dürftes
Wir haben eben keine "Berührungsängste" 
Dennoch glaube ich, das der Thread vollkommen seine Daseinsberechtigung verloren hat!
Zur Lobbyarbeit sein zum Schluss gesagt: Biker, geht zu den öffentlichen Gemeinderatssitzungen, zeigt Euch und teilt Euch mit. Die Wanderer machen nix anderes!


----------



## juchhu (2. Dezember 2008)

SFA schrieb:


> *Du bist doch nur frustriert, das Du nicht in die Kamera grinsen dürftes*
> Wir haben eben keine "Berührungsängste"
> Dennoch glaube ich, das der Thread vollkommen seine Daseinsberechtigung verloren hat!
> Zur Lobbyarbeit sein zum Schluss gesagt: Biker, geht zu den öffentlichen Gemeinderatssitzungen, zeigt Euch und teilt Euch mit. Die Wanderer machen nix anderes!



Ne danke, lass mal.
Fotos wird sicher genug geben, ich sag nur 21.06.2009.
Kommunaleebene ist gut, Kreis- und Bezirksregierungsebene sind besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SFA (2. Dezember 2008)

Ist das der Tag, an dem im Großraum Odenthal "Erklärbär's Bikearena" eröffnet wird? Den streiche ich mir natürlich direkt rot im Kalender an......
Warscheinlich gibt's Dich dann auch als Starschnitt! Verdient haste es ja.


----------



## juchhu (2. Dezember 2008)

SFA schrieb:


> Ist das der Tag, an dem im Großraum Odenthal "Erklärbär's Bikearena" eröffnet wird? Den streiche ich mir natürlich direkt rot im Kalender an......
> Warscheinlich gibt's Dich dann auch als Starschnitt! Verdient haste es ja.



Nö, das ist der "Lange Tag der Region", an dem die Projekte der Regionalen 2010 vorgestellt werden. Da dem Tag, übrigens ein Sonntag und direkt nach dem X-Hardt-CC-Rennen des KTT-MTB01  am Samstag, wird der MTBvD Black Mountain Bikepark auf der Deponie Leppe eröffnet.

Unsere Bemühungen im Rahmen des Regionalen2010-Projektes der Dhünnhochfläche, einen Mountainbikeparcour in Odenthal genauer gesagt Dabringhausen (Stadt Wermelskirchen) realisieren zu können, sind davon unabhängig. 

Quasi 2 von X Baustellen .

Übrigens muss nach mir nichts benannt werden, es bedarf keiner Starschnitte. Mir reicht es, wenn alle zusammen an dem Leitkonzept "Angebote statt Verbote!" mitarbeiten und ein geiles Pilotprojekt innerhalb der nächsten 2-3 Jahre realisieren.

So, dass der MTBvD an diesem Pilotprojekt im Bergischen Land den Beweis antreten kann, ein wirtschaftlich interessantes und tragfähiges Konzept für Kommunen und geile Angebote für alle (!) Mountainbiker bzw. alle Mountainbikedisziplinen auch für andere Regionen in Deutschland anbieten zu können. Das reicht uns bzw. mir.


----------



## SFA (2. Dezember 2008)

Du bist wirklich ein selbstloser Mensch! Respekt!!


----------



## Frosthelm (2. Dezember 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nö, und beim nächsten Mal schaut Ihr Euch Eure Mitstreiter vielleicht länger bzw. besser an, bevor Ihr vorschnell zusammen in die Kamera grinst, um Lobbyarbeit zu machen, die dann durch einen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes sabotiert wird.



Das sehe ich auch anders!
Ich denke nicht, dass wir vorschnell in die Kamera gegrinst haben.
Ich halte es für richtig + wichtig öffentlich Stellung zu beziehen + seine Meinung zu äußern!
Und LOBBYarbeit ... die überlassen wir dir! 
Zum Anderen wird durch skatemans rumpröllern hier im Forum auch nix sabotiert.
Was ich von seinen Äußerungen hier im Forum halte habe ich bereits sagt.

Und - solange es hier nur um´s Zanken und Prahlen geht - schließe ich mich dem Richterspruch an: THIS THREAD MUST DIE!


----------



## Silent (2. Dezember 2008)

Frosthelm schrieb:


> Zum Anderen wird durch skatemans rumpröllern hier im Forum auch nix sabotiert.


Es wäre nicht das erste Mal das ein Redakteur hier im IBC sich die (für ihn) passenden Statements heraussucht um diese dann in anderem Zusammenhang zu veröffentlichen.
Solche Statements wie von skatmann können dann schnell ein Schuss ins eigene Knie werden.
Immerhin war er ja auch so nett und hat den Artikel verlinkt, in Bezug auf seine Person.
Kleinigkeit nun für die Zeitung herauszufinden woher die Aufrufe des Artikels stammen, eins und eins zusammenzuzählen und dann bei nächster Gelegenheit die passende Antwort zu drucken.


----------



## supasini (2. Dezember 2008)

Bin dafür, dass die Mods mal mit nem Besen durch diesen Fred kehren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (2. Dezember 2008)

SFA schrieb:


> Du bist wirklich ein selbstloser Mensch! Respekt!!



Glaubst Du wirklich?
Solche Projekte kann man nur als Idealist entwickeln und als Realist fertigstellen. 



Frosthelm schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch anders!
> Ich denke nicht, dass wir vorschnell in die Kamera gegrinst haben.
> Ich halte es für richtig + wichtig öffentlich Stellung zu beziehen + seine Meinung zu äußern!
> Und LOBBYarbeit ... die überlassen wir dir!
> ...



Sehr, sehr geil, die Einstellung: "Das IBC-Forum  ist eine unentdeckte Insel im Meer der Informationen und Meinungsäußerungen!"
Und das von einem Medienprofi wie Dir.

Die Einstellung "Und LOBBYarbeit ... die überlassen wir dir! " macht bei Eurer professionellen Vorarbeit alles sehr viel leichter. 

Danke.


----------



## SFA (2. Dezember 2008)

Wenn Du jetzt noch übers Wasser laufen würdest.....


----------



## juchhu (2. Dezember 2008)

SFA schrieb:


> Wenn Du jetzt noch übers Wasser laufen würdest.....



Rechnest Du mit dem Abschmelzen der Polkappen bis zur Regionalen2010?
Brauche ich dieses Jesus-Feature dann im Bergischen Land?
Also auf dem MTBvD-Bikepark sollte ich sicher sein, oder?
Was meinst Du?


----------



## SFA (2. Dezember 2008)

Ja, Meister!


----------



## juchhu (2. Dezember 2008)

SFA schrieb:


> Ja, Meister!



 Nene, ich kann mich nicht um alles kümmern. 

Nichts für ungut, wir werden das Ding schon schaukeln.
Kleinere Reibungs- und Synchronisationsverluste am Start sind normal.


----------



## SFA (2. Dezember 2008)

In der Wüste steht ein Rufer - vor dem Subwoofer!!!


----------



## Silent (2. Dezember 2008)

SFA schrieb:


> In der Wüste steht ein Rufer - vor dem Subwoofer!!!


ich habe gerade das bild im Kopf wie du bei der Eröffnung vor dem Tor stehst und rufst, und keiner hört dir zu.

In dem Fall empfehle ich dir Dir dann einen Kurs "Ausbildung in Mediation (Streitschlichtung)"
Bekannte Personen können dich da unterweisen


----------



## SFA (2. Dezember 2008)

Welche Eröffung und welches Tor ?
Wer steht davor? Und wer dahinter?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (2. Dezember 2008)

SFA schrieb:


> Wenn Du jetzt noch übers Wasser laufen würdest.....


... sollte er das in den letzten drei Jahren verlernt haben...?


----------



## Frosthelm (2. Dezember 2008)

Silent schrieb:


> Es wäre nicht das erste Mal das ein Redakteur hier im IBC sich die (für ihn) passenden Statements heraussucht um diese dann in anderem Zusammenhang zu veröffentlichen.
> Solche Statements wie von skatmann können dann schnell ein Schuss ins eigene Knie werden.
> Immerhin war er ja auch so nett und hat den Artikel verlinkt, in Bezug auf seine Person.
> Kleinigkeit nun für die Zeitung herauszufinden woher die Aufrufe des Artikels stammen, eins und eins zusammenzuzählen und dann bei nächster Gelegenheit die passende Antwort zu drucken.



Theoretisch denkbar ... ich denke nur, dass man das auch nicht (vorab) überwerten sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzor (2. Dezember 2008)

Macht euch mal jetzt nicht ins Hemd. Hab den Text nur schnell überflogen. Deswegen hab ich es wahrscheinlich nicht gesehen. Deswegen auch die Frage ob ich es richtig verstanden hab.

Viel Spaß euch beim Diskutieren. Wird euch weiterbringe, vor allem das was ihr hier teileweise von euch lässt


----------



## ralf (2. Dezember 2008)

... so, jetzt kühlen wir hier mal wieder runter.

Mein Fazit ist, daß ich als Biker von keiner dieser "Interessensgruppen" vertreten werden will. Hier haben sich nun (fast) alle "Diskutierenden" mal wieder hinreichend disqualifiziert. Interessanterweise -wie immer- die üblichen Verdächtigen.

Mehr muß dazu nicht gesagt werden.

Thread bitte schließen.

Ralf


----------



## DieKatze (3. Dezember 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> Mehr muß dazu nicht gesagt werden.
> 
> Thread bitte schließen.
> 
> Ralf



Zu eins stimme ich dir zu, zu zwei sage ich nein. Manche kann man eh nicht bremsen. Die haben sich längst noch nicht genug zum Affen gemacht. Gönne dem aufmerksamen Leser bitte noch mehr von der Diskussion, wer den längsten hat...Atem.  Ist doch Winter.

Außerdem war ich 2 Tage nicht da und muss nun erstmal den ganzen Blödsinn lesen. Dabei habe ich hier gelernt...ihr wollt eigentlich nur biken.


----------



## Bestuß (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann nicht verstehen das ihr alle Euch mit Eurem Verhalten gegenseitig schadet. Alles Besserwisser hier! Ist echt zum .......!


----------



## Benie70 (3. Dezember 2008)

@skatmann
geh das Thema Wege aufräumen doch mal anders an, wenn Du den Waldbesitzer schon kennst, und weisst wo die Bäume störend rumliegen, dann frag ihn doch einfach mal,
ob er ein Problem damit hat, dass Du Deine Kettensäge nimmst und den Weg selber freiräumst? Hab selber keinen Wald, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass der ein oder andere Besitzer keinen Stress mit Bikern hat, auf der anderen Seite aber auch kein Interesse an Wegepflege (also zieht er sich auf Waldtypische Gefahren zurück). Wenn er zugestimmt hat, schreib ne PN, dann komm ich mit meiner Kettensäge und wir fahren gemeinsam ne Runde Wege freischneiden.....
Und wieder wäre ein Waldeigentümer davon überzeugt, dass Biker nicht nur kaputt machen sonder auch Interesse am Erhalt haben.....


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (3. Dezember 2008)

Benie70 schrieb:


> @skatmann
> geh das Thema Wege aufräumen doch mal anders an, wenn Du den Waldbesitzer schon kennst, und weisst wo die Bäume störend rumliegen, dann frag ihn doch einfach mal,
> ob er ein Problem damit hat, dass Du Deine Kettensäge nimmst und den Weg selber freiräumst? Hab selber keinen Wald, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass der ein oder andere Besitzer keinen Stress mit Bikern hat, auf der anderen Seite aber auch kein Interesse an Wegepflege (also zieht er sich auf Waldtypische Gefahren zurück). Wenn er zugestimmt hat, schreib ne PN, dann komm ich mit meiner Kettensäge und wir fahren gemeinsam ne Runde Wege freischneiden.....
> Und wieder wäre ein Waldeigentümer davon überzeugt, dass Biker nicht nur kaputt machen sonder auch Interesse am Erhalt haben.....


Da wäre ich auch mit dabei.
Wobei ich mir die Frage stelle, ob man bei öffentlichen (Wander-)wegen überhaupt die Zustimmung benötigt (evtl. kann ich mal bei der Gemeinde nachfragen).
Wo kommst Du denn her aus Odenthal?


----------



## juchhu (3. Dezember 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Da wäre ich auch mit dabei.
> Wobei ich mir die Frage stelle, ob man bei öffentlichen (Wander-)wegen überhaupt die Zustimmung benötigt (evtl. kann ich mal bei der Gemeinde nachfragen).
> Wo kommst Du denn her aus Odenthal?



Erst mal einen fetten Daumen für die Initiative.

Wir haben dieses Thema (Stichwort: Kyrill) auch schon einige Male gegenüber mehreren Forstämter angesprochen, leider wurde immer abgewunken.

Grundsätzlich sind die jeweiligen Forstämter erster Ansprechpartner sowohl für den Privat- und Kommunalforst und -wege. Leider dürfen aus versicherungsrechtlichen Gründen solche Freiwilligen nicht die Schneid-, Rücke- und Raumarbeiten auf Wege machen. Einzige Möglichkeit besteht darin, dass der jeweilige Eigentümer die Aktion unmittelbar genehmigt. Allerdings haben mir damals mehrere Förster gesagt, dass sie diese Genehmigung für kommunale Fläche nicht aussprechen werden.

Also, wenn es Privatforst ist, direkt den Eigentümer ansprechen.
Und um Odenthal ist viel Privatforst.


----------



## Enrgy (3. Dezember 2008)

Richtige Wegepflege ginge dann aber noch was weiter. Im Herbst das Laub wegblasen (Laub wirkt derzeit wie ein Schwamm, die Wege jeglicher Breite werden dauereingeweicht und sind entspr. empfindlich), Abstützungen an der Talseite anbringen, Sträucher kleinschneiden etc.

Kleinere Baumsperren bis 20cm Durchmesser, ob nun vorsätzlich oder auf natürliche Art und Weise entstanden, kann man auch mit der in jedem Rucksack leicht zu verstauenden Klappsäge beseitigen.
Oft sind es zwar dünnere, aber lange und damit für einen Einzelnen zu schwer zu hebende Bäume, die zum Absteigen und drüberheben zwingen. Da schafft die Klappsäge schnell wieder freie Bahn.

Leider ist aber die Situation mit umgestürzten seit Kyrill im Wald recht unvorhersehbar. Schon bei kleineren, nicht mal als Sturm zu bezeichnenden Winden finden sich immer wieder neu umgestürzte Bäume, die zuvor noch gerade in den Himmel ragten. Das fällt mir seit Jan 07 immer wieder auf in unserer Region.
Siehe auch den "Sturm" während des Schneefalls vergangene Woche: direkt waren oberhalb der Seng wieder 5 oder 6 große Bäume über den breiten Weg gestürzt. Diese werden natürlich schnellstens beseitigt, weil es sich um breite und auch von PKW befahrene Wege handelt. Aber ebenso kann es den gerade mit viel Mühe wieder freigelegten Singletrail handeln, der, wenn kein Fichtenmoped vorhanden, wieder für Jahre unpassierbar wird. Denn Trails werden, wenn überhaupt, erst als allerletztes frei geräumt. Siehe die Bäume in "Glüder vorwärts", die seit Kyrill dort lagen und erst vor 2-3 Monaten (von wem auch immer) endlich weggesägt wurden.


----------



## skatmann (3. Dezember 2008)

Benie70
Wenn du willst kannst du von Maxhan die beiden Weg runter ins Eifgental frei machen.Unten links, dann den ersten links und geradeaus auch noch.
Den weg von Sträßchen (gegenüber dem Schmuckkästchen ) mit 4 Baumen und 10 m Brombeeren habe ich im Sommer gemacht. DAnn noch im Hammerweg am Wanderparkpatz rein und über die Wiese. Den weg ca 300 runter, fetter baum. Schöllerhof links im Hang ein fetter Baum in einem schönen Weg neben der "Strecke".reicht als Arbeit erst mahl. Kann ja nicht immer die Stiehl und die MAchete für Brombeeren mitnehmen. Andere können da auch mal ran.Besonders die scheiß Brombeeren überall. mein Wege mache ich mir bei zeiten schon frei.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benie70 (4. Dezember 2008)

Hey Skatmann, 
die von Dir beschriebenen Bäume/Wege, gehören die Waldstücke Dir bzw. ist das mit den Besitzern abgeklärt? Ich pack mir meine Stihl und ziehe los, hab aber echt keinen Bock auf Ärger mit irgendwelchen Waldbesitzern/Förstern o.ä. .......
c.u.
Bernie

PS: die Info hätte ich dann gerne per PN mit echtem Namen und Tel Nr. aller betroffenen Waldbesitzer, werde mich vorher nochmal persönlich rückversichern.


----------



## skatmann (4. Dezember 2008)

Keine Ahnung wem die sind. Ich frage da nicht lange sondern mach die Wege so frei. Wenn du es auffällig genug machst merk das keiner;-)
Also immer schön Forstklamotten an und los. Bei dem Wetter aber in bisschen gefährlich. So was mach ich erst wieder in Frühling. oder es müsste noch mal richtig trocken und warm werden. Wenn du die Waldbesitzer fragst bekommst die nie die Erlaubnis was weg zu machen. Raus bekommen, wem was wo gehört, kann man nur über Karl Zimmerman, unseren Förster. Also einfach machen und gut.


----------



## Benie70 (4. Dezember 2008)

skatmann, jetzt mal ehrlich, 
wenn Du selber nen Wald hast, stell Dir vor Du gehts in Deinen Forst und 
plötzlich siehst Du den Bernie mit seiner Stihl einen Baum kleinmachen. 
Was würdest Du tun?
Wie gesagt, hab selber keinen Wald, aber wenn ich mir vorstelle ich würde einen fremden mit Kettensäge in meinem Wald rumtoben sehen, den würde ich erstmal ko schlagen, damit er mir mit der Säge nix tun kann, und dann die Cops einschalten damit sie ihm mal klarmachen was "mein" und "Dein" bedeutet.....


----------



## skatmann (4. Dezember 2008)

Hei  du Spaßvogel
Ich will mir ja kein Brennholz machen, obwohl ich das auch gebrauchen könnte.
Aber einen Weg frei machen wozu jeder Eigentümer verpflichtet ist sehe ich nicht als so schlimm an, da ich ihm ja noch sein arbeit abnehme. 
Außer erspiel vielleicht gerne mit der Säge so wie ich und ist deswegen sauer weil er sich schon auf einen schnittigen Nachmittag gefreut hatte.


----------



## Benie70 (4. Dezember 2008)

Wie soll er unterscheiden können zwischen nem "netten Helfer" und nem "Holzdieb"?
Ein Fremder mit Säge in Deinem Wald............
Bin ja vom Grundtenor bei Dir, juckt mich ja auch jedesmal, wenn ich über nen querliegenden Baum klettern muss, trotzdem gehört der Baum nicht mir und auch nicht der Allgemeinheit, und es kann nur der Eigentümer entscheiden was damit getan werden darf.


----------



## juchhu (4. Dezember 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...
> *Einzige Möglichkeit besteht darin, dass der jeweilige Eigentümer die Aktion unmittelbar genehmigt.*
> ...



Alles andere produziert vermeidbaren Ärger mit möglichen unangenehmen rechtlichen Konsequenzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skatmann (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich weis, nur die meisten sind eben zu faul was zu machen, oder manche wissen teilweise schon gar nicht mehr was ihnen an Wald gehört. Stichwort Generationswechsel. Habe ich auch schon erlebt. 
Die Freiheit nehme ich mir. Muss wann eben mit dem Risiko einen Anschisses leben. Ist mir aber noch nie passiert. Gut einen richtig schönen fetten Stamm sollte man nicht zersägen, der ist ja wirklich was wert.


----------



## Benie70 (4. Dezember 2008)

skatmann, ich mach Dir nen Vorschlag, 
wir packen uns , gehen zum Revierförster -Karl Zimmermann hattest Du gesagt- und besprechen mit ihm, was wir tun können um uns an der Stelle nützlich zu machen. 
Vielleicht reicht am Ende ja ein Anruf bei den Eigentümern und wir können loslegen, 
und wer weiss, vielleicht fällt ja sogar ein wenig Brennholz ab........(könnte ich nämlich auch gebrauchen.....) )

Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass wenn wir hier eine legale Möglichkeit finden, der ein oder andere "Faulpelz" die Freude an Waldarbeit entdeckt.....


----------



## skatmann (4. Dezember 2008)

Müsste man mal überlegen, aber nicht bei so einen Wetter, viel zu gefährlich jetzt mit der Säge durch den Wald. Ist der Arm schneller ab als wieder dran. Erst im Frühjahr ist daran zu denken. Warten wir mal ab. Wird eh noch ein Thema sein im neuen Jahr in der nächsten Kultur-und Sportausschusssitzung. Mit den muss darüber nämlich auch noch mal gesprochen werden. Momentan sind die kleinen Weg es fast unfahrbar. Bin zuletzt mehr spazieren gegangen als gefahren. Hätte ich mir fast eine Wanderstock gewüscht Oh das habe ich jetzt aber doch wohl nicht laut gesagt


----------



## Enrgy (10. Dezember 2008)

Hier gehts nun weiter mit dem Thema....


----------



## SFA (25. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt mal keine Hetze...incl. Kommentar....
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1229426986553.shtml


----------



## Henrie (2. Januar 2009)

Alles im Griff bei v.


----------



## Schildbürger (2. Januar 2009)

Das ist doch nix neues, das Herr J. hier schon öfter so erläutert. 
Außerdem habe ich keine Zeit und kein Interesse in zwei MTB Foren zu lesen.


----------

